# First Clomid Cycle Buddy?



## lola13

Hi there,

After 3 years TTC, I will be on clomid and doing an HSG this week. Anyone in a similar boat & want to be buddies?


----------



## daisii

hi, It is my first day on Clomid today after nearly 2 years TTC and one lap surgery for endometriosis!!!! good luck!


----------



## lola13

Thanks, you too! I'm taking my first pill today, too! Good luck:)


----------



## VickyLou

Good Luck with the clomid girls. Im just waiting for AF or BFP to arrive on wednesday, thursday at the lastest. Then ill be starting round 3 of clomid. Hopefully all the side affects you get with it are worth it.

Good Luck xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi Lola and Daisi - welcome and good luck to you both!:hi:

Vickylou, my fingers crossed for your BFP this week!!

I finished my first lot of clomid tablets a couple of days ago. It's now CD9, so almost time to get started on the babymaking!

I didn't get any side effects until the last day on clomid, where I had a bit of a headache. Hopefully you guys will find it not too bad also.

Babydust ladies...


----------



## lola13

Vickylou - hopefully you WON'T be starting round 3!

MrsJA - you're just 4 days ahead of Daisii & me. Have you had an HSG, too?


----------



## MrsJA

Hi lola!

Yep, had one of those last month and all fine :thumbup: What date are you doing yours hon?


----------



## lola13

I'm having it done this Thursday. I can't believe I've put it off this long. I'm optimistic that everything will be fine. Just can't wait to get the procedure over with.

I took my 1st clomid last night. I had a very restless night - not sure if it's related. I'm on 100mg this month to coincide with blood work. Hopefully that won't work against me. 

Sending out good vibes :)


----------



## daisii

Hi, how's it going? day two of clomid today, no side effects so far! fingers crosssed it will finally be our turn!!!


----------



## lola13

Hi Daisii,

No side effects here either. How many mg are you on? 50? 

I'm just so happy to be doing something different this cycle. I'm not getting my hopes up, just feeling optimistic. It has been such a roller coaster...3 years of OPK's, diligently using CBFM, timing BD perfectly, and ending up in tears every month. I finally feel like I'm moving on to the next stage and closer to a BFP. DH's analysis was OK, so as long as my test goes well, there should be nothing holding us back.

I know it sounds silly, but I can't wait until it's time to pop the next pill. :)


----------



## MrsJA

Morning ladies!

Lola, not silly at all - I was so excited about starting clomid I hardly slept the night before - lol!

Good luck with the HSG. Did you know your chances of conceiving are increased for 3 months after you have it? Apparently it "blows out the cobwebs" a bit because of the dye going through. So even more reasons to feel optimistic this cycle :hugs:


----------



## daisii

Hi, I am on 50mg, and know exactly what you mean, it feels so good to be doing something different, more positive feelings from the start! I am so fed up with ending up in tears every month! well we will wait and see! 3 days of pills to go!


----------



## lola13

I'll also be taking Robitussin to compensate for the effect on CM. Are you guys doing it, too?


----------



## lola13

I've managed to freak myself out a bit. I started researching what can cause blocked fallopian tubes & read articles about urinary tract infections leading to blockage. I've had 2 UTI's over the past 5 years. Now my head's spinning that it must be my problem. Thursday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## MrsJA

Hey lola,
Don't do the google diagnosis, it's a terrible thing to do to yourself! Not that I am one to talk. God knows I have freaked myself out on MANY an occasion, lol!
It would be really uncommon for a UTI to cause a blockage in your fallopian tubes. Heaps and heaps of women get UTI's and they don't all end up with tubal blockages.
I will be crossing my fingers and wishing you all the best on Thursday, love. Try not to stress too much in the meantime!

PS - I want to do robitussen but not sure which one to get. The one for chesty coughs or the one for dry coughs? They have totally different ingredients...


----------



## Faithpatience

Hey welcome...this is my first cycle of clomid 50gms..and am on cd15 and still my OPKs shows me a negative Ovo sign..:-( My doctor advised me to take clomid from cd2-6...I have to do a bloodwork on cd21...and till today I have not ovoulated...so am jus waiting for the OPK to show some positives...atleast then I wud know if the tablet is working for me..Best of luck to u all..


----------



## lola13

Hi Faith - Hang in there! Keep testing & we'll all pull for a positive OPK. It could just be that you'll ovulate later or maybe they'll up your dosage next cycle.

Thanks, MrsJA, that was comforting! It's crazy how we believe whatever we read online. You're right, it's logical that UTI's are too common to cause tube blockage every time. I need to calm down and stop reading!

I had another restless night after my second pill. I still don't know if it's related to clomid.


----------



## lola13

Here's what I read about Robitussin. You have to get the one without any letters after it - it will only say Robitussin. Look at the active ingredients - the only one is Guaifenesin. Don't get the type with other active ingredients which will reduce mucus. The one I bought says it's for chest congestion (NOT Cough).

Start taking it 5 days before expected ovulation & continue through ovulation. For clomid users, it says to start the day after the last pill. Dosage is 2 tsps 3x/day, although some will need more/less. Drink a full glass of water with each dose. Drink water throughout the day to help with mucus.

OK, we should all be good & ready :)


----------



## daisii

hi, 3 more pills then the real pain of waiting for the +ve ov pack begins! Still at least I know i should have more of a chance this time than in the last two years!!!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks lola, you're the best! That is really helpful!!

Daisii, good on you - hanging in there! And poor Faith still waiting for that OPK!

I'm on CD11 and waiting to o as well. Doing a lot of sitting around and wondering if that twinge might be an o pain or not! lol...

Babydust ladies! :dust:


----------



## lola13

Do you guys get the occasional +OPK or do you never see them? Then you'll know for sure if this cycle worked.

I, on the other hand, always get +OPK, but they never amount to anything. I think it's either a luteal phase defect (which the clomid can help) or tubes (please don't let it be this one) or just a very long streak of bad luck.


----------



## sarlar

Hi everyone! I am just starting out on this whole journey after TTC for one year! I had all my labs done for hormones, insulin levels, etc. and everything came back normal except that i am not ovulating. I also have not seen AF since jan 29th. i finished provera 8 days ago and am impatiently waiting for AF!! i will then be scheduling my HSG, which i am super nervous about!! Next step after that is clomid cycle 1! anyone else use the provera and how long did it take to get af? i am so impatient because I am excited and want to get the whole clomid cycles going. I feel like i have been waiting forever!! also, has anyone had an HSG? would you recommend taking off of work the day of or will i feel fine? i am a nurse- NOT specializing in OB lol- and am terrified to actually be the patient now!! :wacko:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi Sarlar,
Welcome! :wave:
I hope your stay here is a short one!
It's great news that you are doing all your tests and will be starting on clomid soon! I'm on clomid cycle #1 this month and soooo excited to be finally doing something.
So re your HSG, don't be scared. I didn't know anything about HSG's before I went into mine, which I reckon was probably all for the best! I had no expectations, I wasn't worried about it, and rightly so - because it was TOTALLY fine. It didn't hurt at all and it was great to be able to see everything that is happening inside.
Good luck to you honey :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

PS - Lola, let us know how your HSG went today hon....


----------



## lola13

Welcome, Salar! I had to take Provera once & AF arrived 14 days after the last pill. I'm not sure if that's typical, though.

MrsJA, that is so nice of you to remember that today's the day. It's early morning here, so about 6 hours prior to go-time. I realize I'm more nervous about the diagnosis than the actual procedure. I just want everything to be OK. Looking forward to posting results later.


----------



## sarlar

thanks for the welcomes everyone! it is so nice to have a place to vent with people who understand!! i think even my dh gets tired of my constant obsessing!!

Lola-good luck today! i cant wait to here about your experience and you perfect results!

still dying for af to arrive- i am sick of cramps all the time and painful painful breasts! feels like theses symptoms have been forever!


----------



## lola13

I survived & the results are good! I was so happy & shocked when booth tubes were clear. I had worked myself into a tissy (sp?) about the procedure. For me, it was a bit more intense than a pap smear. The atmosphere is more "surgical" than the typical OBGYN office visit, which was a bit intimidating. There was no cramping during or after. I took motrin about an hour beforehand. 

All, Sincere thank-you's for helping me prep for this.

Sarlar, you just need to do it & have it over with. Since you're likely not ovlulating, you're a great candidate for clomid. This is the only route to it! Any signs of AF? Still a little early maybe.

MrsJA, has the marathon started :) Taking the robitussin?

Daisii & I are on our last pills today.


----------



## sarlar

Lola: so glad to hear everything went well with the hsg-now all you have to focus on is BD and no more stress!!! 

still no af. trying to be patient. just feel like it is delaying everything!! my dr. wont even give me the clomid until he knows my hsg was good cause he says otherwise there would be no point in taking it! gonna go out to dinner and try to relax and forget about it tonight!:shrug:


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

I am new to posting on here but have just started my first cycle of clomid after 3 years of ttc. Currently on cd11, I have been getting highs on my fertility monitor since cd7. I had some bloating, headaches and cramping whilst I was taking clomid but feel fine at the moment. Looking forward to chatting to everyone. 

Just a quick question- how reliable is the fertility monitor when on clomid? 

Kel x x


----------



## MrsJA

Yay lola!!! That is awesome news about your HSG, I'm SO pleased for you! It is such a relief to get it out of the way isn't it? :happydance:

Sarlar I hope the witch turns up for you this weekend so you can get on with the next round. I know what it feels like to be endlessly waiting for AF...

Dizzikel welcome!!:hi: I'm on clomid cycle 1 as well! CD14 for me today and yes lola the marathon is well underway, ha ha! We're trying every second day from CD10 to CD20, it is bloody exhausting!!

Babydust ladies!


----------



## lola13

I am loving this thread. It has made this cycle much more enjoyable for me. Thanks!

Sarlar - sorry she's still a no-show. Hang in there, I bet it will be just a few more days & then you can move on with the testing.

Welcome, Kel. I was wondering the same thing about reliability of CBFM on clomid. I've read mixed reviews. Since clomid boosts estrogen, I imagine we'll get more "high" days than normal, and hopefully peak reading will be accurate. To be sure I am going to start BD CD 11 or 12 & try to go every day until I know I O'd. It won't be easy but I've been nagging DH about it all week.


----------



## MrsJA

ha ha.. I hear you about the nagging lola! 
I've been at my poor DH non-stop!
I sent him a text message yesterday at 8:00 in the morning from work, to remind him that we had to do the deed later! Poor guy....:rofl:


----------



## lola13

It's 3:30 in the morning & I'm up. I can't take this insomnia! I've had it since the first pill, maybe the second. I typically get this after I ovulate, but I have read it can be a side effect of meds. Anyone else?


----------



## MrsJA

I didn't get it hon, but I have read a whole bunch of comments from other girls saying they did.
What day are you up to now?


----------



## lola13

It's CD11 for me. Have you had a +OPK yet? Do you normally get them or will getting one be a sign the clomid worked?


----------



## dizzikel

lola13 said:


> I am loving this thread. It has made this cycle much more enjoyable for me. Thanks!
> 
> Sarlar - sorry she's still a no-show. Hang in there, I bet it will be just a few more days & then you can move on with the testing.
> 
> Welcome, Kel. I was wondering the same thing about reliability of CBFM on clomid. I've read mixed reviews. Since clomid boosts estrogen, I imagine we'll get more "high" days than normal, and hopefully peak reading will be accurate. To be sure I am going to start BD CD 11 or 12 & try to go every day until I know I O'd. It won't be easy but I've been nagging DH about it all week.

Hi Lola and MrsJA,

CD12 for me today and still no peak on my CBFM (but have been HIGH since CD7). I was reading the instruction manual this morning and it does mentioned about the impact clomid. It says that you will get a high for longer so just waiting for my Peak now. My cycle is usually 28 days although AF did show up a little early last cycle so expecting to Ov in the next couple of days. We have been away on holiday so managed to bd most days :blush: ....just need to keep this up for the marathon lol!

Is anyone using Conceive Plus? Thought I would try it along with Clomid and CBFM.... kind of a tripple whammy! 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. The sun is shining here so should get of the laptop and outside.

Kel x


----------



## dizzikel

What side effects are people having from Clomid? I had bloating, cramping and headaches whilst I was taking the pills. Now have really bad skin (lots of little spots) which I do not normally suffer with. Lots of people mention mood swings .... not sure about this one...don't think I have been any moodier than normal. 

Kel x


----------



## lola13

Sun is shining on this side of the earth, too. :)

Sounds like you have the conception trifecta going on, Kel. I ordered pre-seed but it may not get delivered in time.

My primary side effect has been insomnia. I feel bloated now & then, but overall it hasn't been bad at all.


----------



## daisii

hi everyone! How's it all going! I had no idea that insomnia was a side effect but it does explain the last few nights!!!

Any idea when I should ovulate on clomid? I normally ovulate really late and then my luteal phase is so short; hence the need for clomid! Am hoping for earlier +ve this time!


----------



## lola13

My doctor said I would likely ovulate 5-7 days after the last pill.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies....I am just finishing my first month on clomid...I am 15 dpo and have not tested af is due today..usually ona non clomid cycle...though I have heard it could lengthen my lutal phase. Has anyone else heard that?

I had slight headaches and some o pain during ovulation but other than that i was ok. I did ovulate really late in my cycle....cd 18, I usually o around cd 14 so some of you ladies should expect that and dont get stressed if you are not ovulating at your normal time. 

I wish all of you a bfp this cycle.....


----------



## dizzikel

Fingers crossed ttcbaby117 that it is a BFP for you!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi TTC, welcome:hi:
Wow, that is exciting! When are you going to test???

Lola, I've been avoiding the OPKs this cycle, and just trying to BD every second day. I don't ovulate every cycle, but when I do I can usually tell by the o pain. 

I actually have quite a bit of twinging this morning so I think that today might be the day :happydance: It's CD15 for me today.

Dizzi, I had the lingering headache on clomid, but other than it was pretty good for me.

Daisi, I have really long, irregular cycles too. I would usually ovulate around day 30, so if I'm ovulating now'ish there is hope for you too! I think that's why my doc put me on clomid from days 2-6. I think they start you earlier if you're a late ovulator.

Babydust ladies!!!


----------



## lola13

ttcbaby - soooo exciting, please keep updating us. Clomid can lengthen your LP (a few of us are definitely hoping that will be the case for us). Sending you good vibes.

MrsJ (seems so formal, can we call you MJ for short?) Don't stop too soon after those twinges, you don't want to miss it on the back end of O. Sometimes my body feels like it's ovulating days before I actually do. Marathon almost complete!


----------



## sarlar

I am so excited for everyone as you guys are all getting so close to testing and having BFP!!! thinking lots of good thoughts for everyone:) still no af- so now i am 11 days post last provera pill. does anyone think i should call my doc? or just keep waiting?


----------



## daisii

So excitied, people are getting close to testing!! Good Luck TTCbaby!

Good luck with the ovulation +ves as well ladies!!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Sarlar: fingers crossed it is a shy BFP for you! It is awful being in limbo land :( but hope it will be well worth the wait. When was AF due?

I was awake at 3am with twinges from 'BOTH' ovaries but still getting a high on my CBFM. No peak yet ...so waiting patiently! 

Had two weeks off work but back tomorrow....feeling down! :(


----------



## dizzikel

:dust::dust::dust:

Think we need lots of this today! Good luck everyone... bd marathon here we go :happydance:


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - Of course I'm not sure, but you might have to hang in there for the full 2 weeks for provera to kick in. Just a few more days hopefully.

On CD12 today & I had cramping or ovary twinges yesterday. I don't typically have those before I O. I was getting worried maybe I O'd early, but Kel you've been having twinges and still High, so that made me feel better. I didn't test on CBFM yesterday b/c I have just enough sticks to last through when doctor said I would O. It would be very early in the cycle for me anyway. I'll admit I'm kicking myself for not using a stick yesterday.

It seems the insomnia has leveled off, thank goodness.

MrsJA - any verification of O?


----------



## dizzikel

lola13 said:


> Sarlar - Of course I'm not sure, but you might have to hang in there for the full 2 weeks for provera to kick in. Just a few more days hopefully.
> 
> On CD12 today & I had cramping or ovary twinges yesterday. I don't typically have those before I O. I was getting worried maybe I O'd early, but Kel you've been having twinges and still High, so that made me feel better. I didn't test on CBFM yesterday b/c I have just enough sticks to last through when doctor said I would O. It would be very early in the cycle for me anyway. I'll admit I'm kicking myself for not using a stick yesterday.
> 
> It seems the insomnia has leveled off, thank goodness.
> 
> MrsJA - any verification of O?

Lola, yep still on 'High' at the moment. I was getting quite excited this morning waiting for the monitor to register lol.

I have been doing a little research and did not realise that the earlier you take Clomid the more follies you get! :happydance: I was wondering why some people take it later, the doctor told me to take it from CD2 - CD6. I just wish I was being tracked so I knew what was going on in there. 

Hope you are all having a good day x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies,

well my temp dropped real low this morning and I am def. having cramps so it looks like af will come either today or tomorrow. I am so upset. well i guess I need to concentrate on this up and coming month. UGh I really though I had it this cycle!


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry you think af is going to get you hun she got me yesterday i am cd2 today your not on you own hun xx :) xx


----------



## dizzikel

It's not over yet! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thx ladies. well I guess we can go through this cycle together caz....may we get BFP's in this coming month!


----------



## lola13

Sorry, ttc. One more ride on the roller coaster. Push through to stay positive. Has your doc prescribed clomid round 2?


----------



## MrsJA

Ahhhh caz and TTC, really sorry to hear the witch got you guys. We can all relate. I'm just about in the 2WW now, so time will tell whether I join you guys next month...

Lola, good to hear about your ovary cramps - this could be it!! :happydance: Hope you managed to get some good BD in over the weekend to make the most of it.

I think yesterday might have been the day for me, but going to keep at the marathon for another couple of days just to be sure. I was a moody cow yesterday, which some of the other clomid girls tell me can be a sign of all those raging hormones you get around ovulation, ovulating all those eggs!

Kel, hopefully you and I are follie-producing machines! I'm on day 2-6 as well!

Babydust to us all!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Lola, yep I have the clomid for round 2. He gave me 3 rounds but I hope I wont need the third round!!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi all,

Well I was awake most of the night last night so I am bloody knackered now! Whilst I had twinges and cramps on both ovaries, it was probably more to do with going back to work :growlmad:

Well I am on CD 14 hopefully being a successful "follie-making machine" lol. Still only got a high on the CBFM this morning though so will just try bding as much as possible over the next few days. 

Sorry to hear the witch got you TTC and Caz :( I hope this next cycle is the one! 

MrsJA: Still with you on the marathon.... Good luck and keep going Girl! lol

Kel x


----------



## lola13

Same here, another High on CBFM and expecting to peak this week. I always stress that I'm not BDing enough even though I can't expect more than every 36-48 hours! I just always worry that somehow I'll miss it. Silly, I know they say EOD should be enough.


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats great ttc got a buddy just carnt wait till af goes now so i can try againe and try my preseed xx :)xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yah me too...this af is horrible. Not any heavier than usually but my goodness the cramps are horrid!!!! I cant wait for this to be over also. Let me know what you think about the preseed.


----------



## caz & bob

i will hun alot of people get bfp with the first month of useing it ho im excited now hope i do fx hahah xx :) xx


----------



## sarlar

i never thought i would be so happy to see my af!!! on CD2, scheduled my hsg for next wednesday. now just gotta hang out for a while! :happydance:

sorry ladies to hear round 1 didnt take. lotsa positive thoughts for this cycle and bfp's! 

mrsja hopefully your 2ww ends with a bfp!!

so i picked up my army today including baby aspirin, more prenatal vitamins, ovulation tests, pregnancy tests, and mucinex. any other ideas??


----------



## dizzikel

Morning,

Another High for me on the CBFM... the second line is getting much darker :happydance: now so am sure that ov will be taking place soon. Had a bit of ewcm starting last night so am hoping that the marathon has done the trick. Also (.)(.) have started to become sore so another indication! 

Started being sick late last night which I think must be a tummy bug but I am still feeling dreadful this morning, DH is really worried about me but there is little he can do really. (DH just called to say he has stomach too :( )

Anyway, off to have a sleep.

Kel x


----------



## MrsJA

Hey girls,
Lola and Kel, I hope you guys are making the most of this week's opportunity! Shame you aren't feeling well though Kel - I hope that clears up so you can get on with the BD!
Sarlar, yay for AF showing up!!

As for me, I am having a very bad couple of days. My husbands final SA came back yesterday, and the doc says that based on the results, we have about a 2% chance of conceiving on our own.:cry:
It was a bit of a shock.
So this might be my first and last clomid cycle ladies.

As fate would have it, it seems that I am also o'ing today. I thought maybe I had already o'ed but this is definitely it. EWCM like crazy, didn't really have any before. So now we get to BD knowing we only have a 2% shot which is pretty depressing

But don't worry girls, I'm not beaten yet. Let's just all hope that 2% is in my favour eh???

babydust...


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA - So sorry to hear about your DH SA results hun :hugs:. Did they not check this before you were put on clomid? 

Lets hope the clomid does it stuff and you get a lovely BFP.... 2% is still a chance! 

Lots of babydust your way:dust::dust:


----------



## lola13

MrsJ- Sorry DH's sperm is less than optimal. Did they discuss IUI with you? I'm not very well informed on it, but I think they select the best sperm & create the good conditions for it to do its job. Maybe that's a good combination to be done with the clomid. Keep up your great attitude - 2% keeps you in the game.

Sarlar - AF is actually welcome this time around. Gearing up for Tues! You sound well prepared.

Kel, we're in the same boat. Your twinges started a few days ago, right? Do you still have them? I had another High today, CD14. We've been stacking the soldiers in since CD 12. I'm completely paranoid that I may have Ov'd early, like CD11 or 12, even though I usually don't see a peak until CD15-17. I had lots of discharge after HSG, some of which looked like EWCM. I read others had that & chalked it up to the procedure. My doc told me to wait a couple of days before BD, so I did. I'm so paranoid that I missed O on the HSG cycle. Cannot wait to see the peak reading!


----------



## dizzikel

lola13 said:


> MrsJ- Sorry DH's sperm is less than optimal. Did they discuss IUI with you? I'm not very well informed on it, but I think they select the best sperm & create the good conditions for it to do its job. Maybe that's a good combination to be done with the clomid. Keep up your great attitude - 2% keeps you in the game.
> 
> Sarlar - AF is actually welcome this time around. Gearing up for Tues! You sound well prepared.
> 
> Kel, we're in the same boat. Your twinges started a few days ago, right? Do you still have them? I had another High today, CD14. We've been stacking the soldiers in since CD 12. I'm completely paranoid that I may have Ov'd early, like CD11 or 12, even though I usually don't see a peak until CD15-17. I had lots of discharge after HSG, some of which looked like EWCM. I read others had that & chalked it up to the procedure. My doc told me to wait a couple of days before BD, so I did. I'm so paranoid that I missed O on the HSG cycle. Cannot wait to see the peak reading!

Hi Lola,

Yep! Only one day apart on out cycle! 

Still having twinges and have managed to bd the past couple of days... I too am like you in that I am paranoid if we don't bd I will miss ov. Not sure how much longer I can keep it up for though lol. Still only getting highs but with my second line getting darker I feel that it will be very soon. I am hoping that our efforts over the past few day and using conceive plus will mean we are in with a good chance this month. 

You are still only on CD14, I wouldn't worry about thinking that you have already ov esp if you usually ov around cd15-17. Like you say you have a nice little store ready! lol

Come on little eggiesl! :happydance:


----------



## MrsJA

Lola and Kel - thanks for the support, it means a lot.

Kel, I'm glad you're starting to get the twinges! Hopefully your eggs are producing lots and lots of nice ripe eggs! Lola, I'm sure you won't be far behind. Just gotta keep up that BD marathon!

So, re us....we did do SA's before starting clomid - his count was low but borderline. This is actually the 3rd SA we've done, but the first one where they looked at motility and morphology as well. Thus we now have a problem..

I thought IUI too Lola, but apparently you can only do that if the boys are up to scratch. It's pretty well for sure an IVF situation for us from here. I managed to book my first IVF consult for next week (assuming I am not knocked from the 2% of course, ha ha!)

I'm doing OK, trying to keep my chin up.

Good luck to us all!!


----------



## MrsJA

PS Lola, realised I never replied to yoour post about MrsJA being so formal. lol!
My name is Jess. You can call me that if you remember, or MJ is good - whatever you like hon!:hugs:


----------



## sarlar

jess: i am so sorry to hear about the minor setback with the sa. but i am also in complete admiration of your positive attitude!! you rock and i am sure ivf will be a great option. our best friends have a beautiful ivf son:) 

everyone else keep us posted as you are getting to the o's and the ends of cycles!! as for me, i never ovulate so the countdown is on until my hsg, sa results back, my next af, and then i can start the clomid:) another month....


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Just a quick post from me before I go to work. Got a PEAK today on my CBFM:happydance::happydance:

Currently on CD16 and took clomid days 2-6. I usually ov on CD14 so from what I have read of the forum this is quite norma.

Ready for my final sprit to the finish line in the marathin :winkwink:

Kel x


----------



## dizzikel

Sorry about typos... I was rushing! lol


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks Sarlar, that is lovely of you to say, I really appreciate it :hugs:

Your HSG is on Wednesday right?? Let us know how it goes, I will be thinking of you.

Kel, awesome news that it is all happening for you!! Get busy girl!!:happydance:


----------



## sarlar

Yup HSG is Wednesday of next week, april 21st. Also my dh will be dropping of the goods for his SA this week. crossing my fingers:thumbup:


----------



## lola13

I love checking on all of you girls & getting your updates - it's now the second thing I do each morning. Of course the first is use my CBFM! The reading today was high again. Yesterday's paranoia is gone & I'm confident the peak is around the corner. BD strategy is in motion (literally :))

Daisii are you out there? We haven't heard from you & inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## sarlar

hey all-forgot to ask...how were the afs you ladies had after taking provera? it is SOOOO light it is amazing. almost worry it isnt the way it is suppose to be! any thoughts?


----------



## lola13

Sarlar, my notes don't indicate if it was light or heavy, but it only lasted about 3 days. I'm typically 5.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi dizz - yah expect your ov to be late. I usually ov around cd 14. I took my clomid from days 5-9 and I didnt ov till cd 18. It was long wait and it was driving me nuts b/c I didnt know it could delay ov..so put your mind at rest that this is what shoudl happen. I think average is that women ov about 9 days after the last pill is taken.


----------



## dizzikel

Morning ladies,

Managed to BD last night (first peak on monitor) and still have another peak this morning, although the second line has faded since yesterday. Peak coincided with EWCM, not much as I usually get but still there. Strangely, I have also had very sore nipples the past 3 days (sorry TMI) which is different this month, usually I just get sore (.)(.). 

I am trying not to panic at the moment as we did not BD the night before my peak...does this matter? We have BD 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16 (Peak on CD16) and been using conceive plus so hoping that we are in with a good chance this month. 

Sarlar, MrsJA, TTC: hope everyone is ok and not having bad side effects with clomid. Lola hope you are ok and have had your PEAK ;P. 

Speak later lovely ladies

Kel x


----------



## MrsJA

Kel, you have BD'ed plenty, I think you are good.

TOTALLY tmi but I am typing this in bed with my legs in the air against the wall, having just finished the very last BD! lol!! :rofl:Thank goodness we're done!

We managed CD10, 11, 13, 15, 17 and 19 (ie today). 
I've had EWCM in buckets from CD17 -19. I reckon it will be gone tomorrow.
I know we have almost no chance, but we gave it everything we had. You can't ask for more than that hey?

And now the TTW begins! Kel, looking forward to imagining some pregnancy symptoms with you!

Sarlar, I've never had provera, but I've heard girls say that about light periods.


----------



## sarlar

MSJ- That is the funniest thing ever!! I love it and I am praying your efforts and positivity pay off for you :sex:

As for everyone else....seems like everyone in the same boat. Keep up the good work!! I cant wait to hear about everyones BFP's and symptoms :happydance: 

As for me, just hangin out and enjoying stress free month this month! The race is on starting may! :coffee:


----------



## lola13

jess - high-larious! Do you think you should do one more insurance day? I find my EWCM leaves a bit before I O. Could be my crazy body, but it can't hurt.

kel - I do the same thing - - feel like if I wait too long on the peak day that I may have missed it. But I've BD'd many times the night before or the morning of the peak & obviously that hasn't worked, either! You're in good shape with your schedule & you should get another one in on your second peak. Almost to the finish line.

sarlar - looking forward to getting your HSG out of the way. One week countdown begins!

I had another High reading today. Thanks ttc for the reassurance yesterday. In addition to CBFM, I'm also doing regular OPK's. Yes, I'm obsessing more than usual. Finding it odd that the test line is no where near positive, it's very light. I either missed it early on (unlikely) or it's a few days away. DH is storing up his boys for a couple of days here. Still having some twinges & praying that's a good sign.

Hope you all have lovely days today!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies, just checking in - I am starting my clomid tonight..this is my 2nd round. I pary this works!

hope you all have a good day!


----------



## lola13

Good luck with round 2! I know you ovulated a little later than normal with round one. Was your luteal phase longer, too?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yah it was by 1 day.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi buddies, 

MrsJA: That was totally TMI but I PMSL! I hope I have got enough bding in.... what will be will be I guess! Going to try and get another one in tonight ....'just in case'! Are you using any OPKs or FM? Your positive attitude is great.... just remember....you are still in with a chance! Bring on the Preg symptoms lol! 

TCC: Good luck with the Clomid hun....hope you don't get any side effects x 

Lola: Your peak will be here soon... I am sure! I feel like we have given in a good shot this month and only missed out on CD15. Let the 2WW commence :)

Sarlar: Good luck with your HSG next week.

Friday tomorrow.... what is everyone up to at the weekend?

Kel x


----------



## chezneyboo

Hello ladies, im abit confused, i wud love for someone to possibly help me out.
I started my first round of Clomid 50mg on cycle days 2 - 5 my i had a follicle tracking scan at hospital with my speacialist on cycle day 12 and it showed i had 3 dominant ones measuring 15mm, he showed me the eggs which he said were set to be released within the next 48 hrs. He was very amazed that i had produced 3 main eggs on my first cycle and told me it was possible i may have a twin pregnancy. He also looked at my womb but im not sure what for as im kinda new to this. He was rather excited and told me i dont need to come back as planned for follicle tracking on my 2nd cycle if i dnt acheive a pregnancy this month as he has seen enough evidence of ovulation and says that 50mg of clomid is working brilliantly for me and theres no chance hes guna ever increase it. Ive left there feeling hopeful but not im not sure what to think im on cycle day 19 now and getting impatient. i feel pregnant or like i have the mother of all periods coming, also the say he pressumed i was guna ovulate i can actually say i felt it, for about 12 hours i had sharp stabbing pains in my right side, which is the side i had 2 eggs and on my left i had the 1. Also the hot flushes ive been getting are like nothing ive ever had before, i was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion on my case as im abit confused and not sure weather im guna be hopeful and also if i ovulated on cycle day 14 like the doctor said i would, when would be the earliest to test for pregnancy xxxxxxxx Babydust to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lola13

Chez - I'm certainly no expert, but you have every reason to be hopeful! If you ovulated on CD14, you're only 5DPO today, which is too early to test. If you're pregnant, a test may take at least a few more days to pick it up. It may take more than a few, so hang in there.

I would be over the moon to get the news about your follicles - congrats! The dosage seemed to do the trick for you...now you just have to wait & see if it happens.


----------



## dizzikel

I agree with Lola, it is far to early to detect for a pg but you might want to try it on 10DPO. You follies etc sounds positive... I have not had tracking (my 1st cycle on clomid on 50ml) but hope I have produced 3...that would be great! I too have had stabbing pains, so much so that I was kept awake at night. 

With this being my first cycle too I can't offer much adivse only, feeling different can only be good! 

Good luck... keep us posted xx


----------



## chezneyboo

thanku so much for ur advice, i will hang on in there a little while longer, i feel so negative for some reason , it really eats away at u, im glad ive joined this site. i will defo keep u posted and full of questions im sure, i hope we all get what we depspertly want, sending all the baby dust in the world, thanks again for the advice xxx


----------



## chezneyboo

if anyone would like to be freinds with me id be ever so happy :) x


----------



## ttcbaby117

chez sorry you are feeling down, please remember that it is a side effect of the clomid so hang in there and remember we are all floating in that lovely clomid boat together!!!!


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies, Well I have only just found this website. 

Brief history about me we have been TTC for 2 years I have PCOS and was diagnosed in 2001. 

I was under one consultant who I never saw so moved hospitals I have seen him once and been given Clomid and Provera as I never have a cycle.

I am now on day 2 of Provera hoping Clomid might finally make it our turn!!! 

x


----------



## dizzikel

MrsChambers said:


> Hey ladies, Well I have only just found this website.
> 
> Brief history about me we have been TTC for 2 years I have PCOS and was diagnosed in 2001.
> 
> I was under one consultant who I never saw so moved hospitals I have seen him once and been given Clomid and Provera as I never have a cycle.
> 
> I am now on day 2 of Provera hoping Clomid might finally make it our turn!!!
> 
> x

Welcome aboard! Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## dizzikel

Morning all,

CBFM asked me for another test which showed up as a High, the second line was very very faint though. 

Now 2DPO and 10 days until testing... I do hope the time goes quickly or I am going to drive myself mad :wacko::wacko: The only thing that is different so far is the fact I still have very sore (.)(.) - hope this is a good sign. 

The BFP on the other thread has really lifted my spirits.....I hope this thread is as lucky for us all!

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## MrsJA

Yay Kel!! We are on the 2WW bus now!! I have zero symptoms so far. I'm super tired, but it has been a loooong week, lol!
I gave up on the OPK's a while back because I have very reliable predictors - mainly EWCM and ovulation pain, which for me didn't disappear as a result of the clomid like I thought they might. I definitely ovulated on either CD18 or 19. So today I'm officially calling today 1DPO :happydance:

Welcome MrsChambers and Chezny, you will love it here, lots of great people :hi:
I hope your stay here is short and that clomid does the trick for you.
Chezny, if you can manage, try and hang out til 12 or 14 DPO to test. You could get a false negative if you test early and BFN's hurt. But I know how tempting it is..

Lola honey, what's news? Those twinges still happening for you? Really hope you get a big fat + OPK soon!!

Babydust to us all!!


----------



## lola13

Hi Gang!

Finally got my PEAK reading this morning! I knew it was coming because I had EWCM yesterday. It was a good amount & I can't see that it was impacted by the clomid. Managed to BD last night, will again tonight & tomorrow. I hope I'm not setting myself up for a big fall - I'm feeling so optimistic this time. I haven't figured out the right balance of being positive & having faith without setting myself up for a let-down. For now, I think I'll just enjoy it!

MrsChambers - Glad to have you! Looking forward to sharing your path to a BFP!

Kel - you may be 1DPO, if you ovulated on the second PEAK day. I've read you're more likely to O on the second day. After your first PEAK, CBFM will always follow it with another PEAK & then a HIGH. It asks you to test, but those will be the readings regardless. Sorry to be repetitive if you already know, but thought it was worthwhile to pass along.

Jess, the 3 of our cycles have almost come into sync. We'll be together for almost the entire tww. :)


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw ladies you have made me feel so welcome already.

Unfortunately for me I have been reading too many sites and forums where people have not been caught on clomid and in all honesty at the start of my 6 month on Clomid is a silly place to be. 

I will be keeping my fingers tightly crossed for all you on your 2WW.


----------



## chezneyboo

can u please tell me what this peaking is? i been given the clomid 50mg and had 1 follicle tracking scan and then told ill be ovulating on or around cd14, he cancelled all my other appointments and told me they wont be neccessary. Other than being told to bd i dont know anything else i should be doing, has anyone got any suggestions and im guna hold out till next weekend. 
You all seem to know an awful lot, and i dont know anything :( 
Also does i still feel very hot and have been waking up in the night in sweats, i have never ever had this before and im so tired, im sleeping for britain!!!! Does anyone else experience this? i have been like this since my ovulation day on cd14 i am not on cd20.
Sending lots of baby dust to everyone of u.
Would be lovely to hear how some are u feeling right now around the same cycle time as me xxxxxx


----------



## lola13

Chez - A few of us use the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor (CBFM). It gives you a peak reading when it picks up the lutenizing hormone (LH) that causes the egg to release. It's similar to OPK's but eliminates reading the results yourself. Once the peak hits, the egg will likely release in the next 24-36 hours.

Have you used OPK's? How long have you been TTC? I think you've done all you need to do. The most important thing is to BD at the right time, and it sounds like you've done that. 

Progesterone is high after you ovulate (or at least it's supposed to be!) which causes you to be hotter. It can cause trouble sleeping. I typically wake up throughout the night for a week before AF - very annoying. Your signs sound good so far. I've never been pg, but being tired & sounding like progesterone is high are good signs.

Don't get down, you have every reason to be hopeful.


----------



## chezneyboo

Thanku for ur reply lola, this is my first cycle on clomid 50mg, i have been on metformin for the past year and also still taking it now as i have a insulin resistance die to my pcos, although my blood test come back with normal hormone levels i just seemed to never ovulate. one of my ovaries were worse than the other with a scan when i was diagnosed with pcos is 2005/6. 
I must say i have never ever felt the way i do in my life right now and at the time i was predicted to ovulate the pain i had in my lower abdimon was horrific. but that has seem to ease now im just getting a few light twinges.
I dont know what a OPK is, i have never used anything else as i said i dont really know alot, if this month dont seem to have worked them im guna get a clear blue fertilty monitor, im feeling confused right now. 
How long have u been trying to conceive for and would be nice to know a little about u, im ever so gratefull for ur help xxxx


----------



## daisii

Hi just thought I would drop in and say hello!!! Keep going ladies! I am CD14 today, still no +ve on the ovulation strips (BOO!!!!), but I normally ovulate late, so fingers crossed that it will happen soon! Not a lot else to report! insomnia gone finally thank goodness! I really wan this to be the month, but still nothing on the ov strips (Sigh!)


----------



## dizzikel

Hi all,

Gosh...there are a few of us on here now....our own little family :happydance:

Thanks for everyones advise :thumbup: We didn't manage to bd last night but feel sure that I ovulated on cd16 so hopefully still got enough little swimmers up there. I don't feel overly concerned about this though.... what will be, will be! OMG....how calm am I being?? 

MrsJA: 2WW here we come. Just looked at my ticker and it says 10 days till testing....that is not even 2 weeks :happydance: My symptoms today lol: I have felt a little light headed to and slightly dizzy, been getting more twinges down below and my nippples are sooooooo sore they feel like they might fall off :rofl: Don't know how soon you get symptoms after ov do you???

Lola: How exciting... I knew it was round the corner. Just need to get busy now girl and then you can join us in the 2ww, imagining symptoms and going crazy :wacko: I think I did ov on my first peak as the second testing line was very dark the day before. Yesterday, it was barely visable. Thanks for sharing though hun... I haven't heard that before. 

Mrs Chambers: Hang in there! Never say never.... your BFP may be just around the corner. 

Chezneyboo: Lola answered your PEAK question. After 3 years of us TTC I sometimes feel that I know too much. I think it is far better to relax about it if you can. For me that is a very difficult thing to go. I am a goal type person and like to achieve what I set out to do...so this whole TTC thing is really difficult for me. I am just a total control FREAK! I suppose by using the fertility monitor I am able to be proactive and also like to know when I am ov. 
Sounds like you have done everything right....the most important part is BDing at the right time! 

Love to all my cycle buddies :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Lola, yayyyyy for your peak reading and EWCM! :happydance: I'm glad you're feeling positive. I don't know why, but I have a good feeling about this thread. You, me and Kel are all BFP-bound, I am sure of it!!

Kel, I'm also glad that you are being very Zen about the 2WW so far, well done you! I have twinges also and nipples maybe a little bit sensitive? Not sore like yours though... I think I have nipple-soreness-envy! lol! 

Daisi, nice to see you! My fingers are crossed you get that + on your OPK soon!!

Chezny, all your symptoms sound normal for a clomid cycle, so don't worry. I hear lots of girls talking about the hot flushes. I didn't get them myself but I know it's a common side effect. So is the ovulation pain you descibed. Hopefully that is because your ovaries were producing lots of nice, ripe eggs! As for the tiredness, here's hoping that is because you are pregnant!

Mrs Chambers, I know what you mean, but clomid has a pretty good success rate, providing you don't have other stuff like male factor, so I think there is every reason to feel positive. I really hope this is your month.

Happy weekend and baby dust to us all!!!:hugs:


----------



## chezneyboo

thanku ladies for ur advice, ur all very positive, but ive just said to myself im not going to think about it every minute of everyday anymore im guna carry on with my normal life and just wait for my periods to not arrive  i wus stresss my self out if i continued the way i was. 
Also one more question tho, do any of u know if i am likely to expect my period seen as i have pcos with spontaneous cycles randomly but never everymonth.
Im figuring if i had the 3 eggs the scan showed that surely means i will have a period if pregnancy fails in about 2 weeks possibly, is that right.... 

This site is brilliant, thanku to everyone and i wish every single one of u the bestest luck in the world to make your dreams come truexxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisii

This is my favourite ever thread!! Hi ladies, hope all is going well!

I got my +ve ov pack today!!! YEY, b'd this moning so that was good timing! then marathon must continue for a few more days, just to make sure. 

Really excited for everyone.Good Luck.


----------



## lola13

Good timing, Daisii! Has your lower abdomen been tender? Mine has been for 1 week & I still feel it today, especially on one side. My low back was sore yesterday, too. Chalking it all up to good signs.

Chez, it's a good estimate that if AF were to show, it would be 2 weeks from OV.

I used pre-seed for the first time & I'm a fan. It made it much easier to BD 2 consecutive nights (hoping for a 3rd tonight!). I don't know if it will help move the spermies, but it made it much easier to get 'em in there.

I agree with Jess, feeling very positive about this thread. It has made this cycle so much more enjoyable...I see some happy endings to it.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi everyone :hi:

MrsJA:"I think I have nipple-soreness-envy! lol!" pmsl:haha: I do hope this _*IS*_ a lucky thread.. it is really getting me through my first cycle of clomid! Just love the support of everyone and it is so nice to know that i'm not on my own :hugs:

Chezzneyboo: Yep... you should know if you are pg in about 2 weeks. I think it is about 12 DPO (days past ovulation) so you can probably work it out. 

Dasii: Brilliant news about your peak... get busy girl:winkwink: This is my favourite thread too! :happydance: Fingers crossed for lots of happy endings xx

Lola: Hi there hun! I used conceive plus for the first time this cycle and i loved that too.... the swimmers just seem to stay up there for ages :winkwink:

I cant believe I am on CD 19 already.. it is going so quickly. I have been getting more twinges in my lower ab area and seem to be wetter then normal (tmi...sorry). Thanks to everyone of the thread, you guys are amazing! 

Hope you are all having a good weekend!

Kel xx


----------



## lola13

Question for those that have already ovulated on clomid...was your lower abdomen still tender/sore after you ovulated? I shouldn't read into it either way, but wondering if my mild discomfort & bloating means O is still pending.


----------



## sarlar

Wow so nice to see all the newcomers! Welcome:) and baby dust for a short visit here:happydance:

Everyone sounds so hopeful this cycle I am so excited to hear about all the bfps in the next couple weeks!! 

Where did everyone get preseed? I am thinking it would be a good addition to my arsenol!! 

Lotsa baby dusty thoughts for all my buddies:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

you get it off babymad or ebay or amazon hun i got mine off babymad its cheaper xx :) xx


----------



## chezneyboo

hey lola, yes i had admonial pain for 3/4 days after ovulation, its eased slightly now but can still feel the odd twinge and flutter going on i felt the worst the day of ovulation which was the saterday afternoon, and on tuesday evening i had severe pain for abou 1 hour, hope that was of help xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning beautiful ladies,

Daisi, hurrah for your + OPK!! :happydance: Maybe now you can write me a message back with your legs in the air.. lol!! Good luck honey!

Lola, I'm so glad you said that about soreness after O, because I've been thinking exactly the same thing! I had quite a bit of cramping last night and today, and it's only 3DPO! I started to think maybe I got it wrong and O was happening now! But I think it's just the clomid messing with us. 

Kel and Chezny, sounds like you guys are twingy too, so we are all in the same boat! PS - Kel, I think my nipples are catching up to yours now - they hurt! This may be due to the fact that I have been touching them about 80 times a day to check though! LOL!:rofl:

Sarlar, and Caz, nice to see you guys! Sarlar, still got my fingers crossed for your HSG next week.

Happy Sunday and babydust to us all!!!:hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Morning all,

I'm still a bit twingy and having pains in my lower ab... sounds like this is quite normal. Feeling a little sicky this morning so just having something to eat. Thinking that this is just clomid playing tricks on my so going to stay calm but quietly positive about it! :winkwink:

MrsJA: Yay :yipee:...come and join my sore nipple club lol! 

Just realised that a week tomorrow is CD28 for me......how exciting! It will come around soooooo quickly :happydance:

Love to all xx


----------



## lola13

Good morning all! BD marathon complete! Managed to BD again last night, so that makes it the night before peak, and both peak days. We haven't been able to do that in a long time, so feeling great about it. Way to go DH!

I used a heating pad on my lower back for a while yesterday. Then I freaked myself out thinking it would somehow zap the spermies and/or egg. DH is starting to think i've lost it. Who knows if it helps or harms, but I won't be doing it again.

Salar, the rest of us are all ladies in waiting, so you're center-stage this week! 

Anyone have plans to adjust workouts over the TWW? I usually work out 6 days/week, doing yoga, cardio, & light weights. The yoga is pretty intense core work. I hate to take a hiatus from it. For today I might just do some light cardio. What are the rest of you doing?


----------



## chezneyboo

hey lola, yes ive been doing weight watchers and vigarous exercise but have slipped abit since starting clomid becasuse ive been a bit worried,i was doing aerobics, swimming, cycling and on my cross trainer, ive managed to lose 2stone 4 lbs since january  by doing that as the doc told me the treatments ahead would work better if i lost weight.
Im also thinking maybe of carrying on with the exercise and eight watchers programme but cant seem to focus on it at the moment, also i used to have health suites every other day ( sauna, steam and jacuzzi and needle showers) but dont know how this would effect me so ive missed it out completly :-(

Dizzekel my cd28 is a week today ( sunday) seems like we will be testing around the same time 

Mrs J my boobies hurt still aswell but not all the time its like a dull ache but my nipples have gone very sensitive and i wouldnt really say sore more like extra sensitive and seem to be errect alot more than normal. i am not having any abdominal pains anymore :-( dont know if thats a good or bad thing as a week before my period im normally in pain with my back, right lower side and boobs and these pains were here about 2/3 days ago and have now completly gone, bar a few twinges but no pain.

Also im still very very hot, i keep waking up in the night and im so hot and im asleep naked!!!! Are any of u experiencing this still.

Well fingers crossed for u guys and me off course, lets have some extra baby dust this month please for us all to share, would be great if we got a pregnancy or 2 this month, Good luck ladies, come on soliders swim to the finishing line!!!!!! xxx


----------



## daisii

Thanks MrsJA, i am exhausted!!!!! marathon continueing, legs in air for at least an hour afterwards (well ok bum on a cushion!)! Great excuse for cups of tea in bed!!!! second +ve ov pack today!!! 

Freeked myself out a bit, went for a bike ride, then thought "oh my god, what if I giggle all the sperm out, whilst on my bike!!!). Beggining to think I have lost the plot completely now!!!!

Good luck girls, I can't wait to see what happens to all of us :happydance:


----------



## dizzikel

Nice one lola & daisii... let the 2ww commence! Daisii- don't think it is possibsle to "giggle" the spermies out...that made me laugh. I do know what you mean though... I cut back on high impact exercise during the 2ww and do little ab training. It is important to keep the exercise up though....physically and mentally it really helps! 

Chezney: good that we are testing around the same time... I don't usually get to the esting point though. AF arrived about 4 days early last cycle but fingers crossed the witch stays away and we can share the experience :).

Fingers crossed everyone x


----------



## caz & bob

h girls how are we all today had a nice sunday lunch no done any exersies today but will be in the morning on my bike ride love keeping fit and tomorrow i will be useing my preseed xx :) xx


----------



## chezneyboo

hi can anyone tell me wht pressed is please, ive never heard of it x


----------



## ttcbaby117

preseed is a sperm friendly lubricant which helps us clomid girls something because we dont make enough ewcm. Also, it helps if you are marathon bding. If you google it online you can read more about it...You will find lots of women have had success with it. i used it for a couple of cycles but it didnt work for me.


----------



## chezneyboo

thanku, ive never known about tht and i must say iv had hardly any cervical mucas, maybe i shud invest in some pressed :) im feelin crampy in my right side again, hot, tired and boobs kill again, and i feel abit hard down below, think maybe also i implanted possibly today as the little cervcal mucas i got has gone slightly yellow for some reason, does anyone have an idea why id be grateful for a reply x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm not sure I can answer that question...how many dpo are you again? I hope it was implantation and a bfp is in your near future!


----------



## chezneyboo

im 9dpo, the pain stopped for the past 2 days and now came back especially this afternoon, i feel like something is stuck in my lower right side now causing like a blockage or something, i suppose i only got 5 - 7 more days to wait, im guna take the test a week today anyway. The only other thing i can think of is my period is coming.
Also i know maybe i shouldnt say this but i just got out the bath and was washing myself and had a feel inside and its gone very tight and swallon, hmmmmm not sure on tht either, fingers crossed eh........ good luck to u aswell, u can start ur marothon soon  xxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

Lola, well done on making it over the finishing line, and welcome to the 2WW!! :happydance:
Re the workouts, I usually do about 4 days a week in the gym, and I go quite hard on the treadmill and cross-trainer. This week I think I'll reduce the impact and lower the intensity, like maybe just walk and do the bike thing?
Who knows if this is necessary, but I think I will be paranoid otherwise!

Daisi, sounds like the BD marathon is going well! I PMSL about you giggling the sperm out! I worry about stuff like that too - we are all nuts aren't we?!

Kel, all your symptoms sound great! I was feeling a bit sicky last night too. I had to have a long talk to myself, and remind myself that it was probably all in my head - because it was starting to feel quite unpleasant! Still checking those nipples every 5 minutes too, you'll be happy to hear (yep... still sore!!) LOL!

Chezny, likewise - nice symptoms, all of them! The cramping has been the main thing for me. I don't usually cramp like this right after o, but then I hear that could just be the clomid. Much and all as I'd like to think it is because there is a nice embie implanting! Who knows...maybe it is!!

caz and bob - good luck tonight with the pre-seed!!

Hope everybody has a good Monday and babydust to us all!!:hugs:


----------



## chezneyboo

thanku mrs j. im so glad we can all talk to one another in here, my husband dont seem to be too interested in all the details, i moan at him to support me abit more sometimes cos these tablets are defo doing something dodgy to me i feel like an emotional wreck. 
its driving me mad all this waiting lark and im questioning everything all the time lol,
Mrs j, im guna carry on with my exercise programme but also not too intense, it makes us feel better dont it  hope uve all had a nice weekend and i know its probably too late but think im guna have some bd ing tonight all for pleasure for once lmao good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

chez - those symptoms sound really promising.....good on you to way to test for a week...I would probably wait about 2 more days...hahaha....I always try to get to 15 dpo but either af shows or I test...hahaha


----------



## chezneyboo

ttcbaby117 said:


> chez - those symptoms sound really promising.....good on you to way to test for a week...I would probably wait about 2 more days...hahaha....I always try to get to 15 dpo but either af shows or I test...hahaha[/QUOTe
> 
> lets see if i can wait tht long first, temptation might beat me, god its becoming real now, im prayin for a bfp and for all of us to have them , i think this month is guna be a great month for us all xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

mrsj im useing it tomorow hun i will let you all no how it went hahaha chez i got some off babymad its cheap on there night girls cy all in the morning xx :)xx


----------



## chezneyboo

enjoy ur session caz n bob  come on spermies be fit and ready ;-) xx


----------



## suzie7

MrsJA said:


> As for me, I am having a very bad couple of days. My husbands final SA came back yesterday, and the doc says that based on the results, we have about a 2% chance of conceiving on our own.:cry:
> It was a bit of a shock.
> So this might be my first and last clomid cycle ladies.
> 
> babydust...

can I join too? I just started my first round today.

Mrs.JA my DH has low sperm too and after his first analysis, we were told the 2% chance as well BUT DH changed his diet (he was already fairly healthy) and started taking loads of vitamins. (PM me if u want a list) and we were able to increase his total MOTILE count from 3.6 million to 14 million, which puts us up in the 10-15% chance of conceiving. I'm now on clomid, and he's on clomid too, to up our chances even more.

I don't know what the HECK to expect out of this clomid though. Hoping it doesn't put me through any pain or make me crazy!


----------



## sarlar

Hey ladies! 

Suzie-That is amazing how much you have increased the SA counts!! That totally rocks and I am really hoping clomid will do the trick for you guys! :happydance:

2WW-ers-lola/mrsja/kel/daisi/chezney/dizzie-i hope i got all of you in your 2WW and on your way there- I am DYING to hear some happy happy results:) BFP's all around :thumbup: I totally hear ya about testing early-even before all this fertiilty stuff I wasted so many pregnancy tests and come to find out i wasnt even ovulating!:wacko: I am ALWAYS dying to know like yesterday!! 

Got my HSG in T-2 days!! So excited to get it over with and catch up with all you girls!! But....hopefully by the time i start round 1 you will all be BFPs and outta here!! Did anyones DH go with them to the hsg? mine offered but i said i would think about it-dont know if it is necessary to take off 2 hours from work for it...then again i am scared of the results and may want him there!! torn.... any advice?? counting down the days with all you :hugs: keep us posted!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi Suzy and welcome!:hi:

Very timely your message actually, because the DH and I just met with our fertility doc today. We knew there were big problems with his results, but the doc told us today we have LESS THAN 1% CHANCE of conceiving naturally!

Last week he said 2%... I know there is almost no difference between 2% and 1% (lol!) but it felt much worse somehow! I have been symptom spotting like mad this cycle, and as soon as he said that, all my symptoms went very quiet!

I'm trying to stay positive... and a tiny chance is still a chance, but if the witch does show next week it's not all bad. We will be starting IVF cycle #1 as soon as she does! I will report back from the IVF frontline for any of the rest of you girls who find themselves there (and I hope that none of you do!)

Suzy - great that you are starting clomid. Hopefully you will find it fine! It was really easy for me - no major side effects. Just sore nipples and cramping now that o has passed.

Lola, Kel, Sarlar, Chezny, Caz & bob and daisi, hope all you beautiful ladies are doing great :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

PS - Sarlar, if the DH is able to, I would get him to go with you. 

It doesn't hurt and I am sure your results will be totally fine, but I sometimes think us girls do way too much of this stuff on our own. It's great that he offered, and after all, this baby-making thing is a team event.

Good luck honey!:flower:


----------



## lola13

Welcome, Suzie! Congrats on the great improvements with our DH. I love it when people take charge to make changes & it pays off. How long have you been ttc?

Sarlar, my DH didn't come with me, but I told him if the news was bad he might need to bring me home. If yours is offering, I say take him up on it. Can't wait for you to get this behind you.

We've got quite a list of TWWers going! I would think statistically we should get *at least* 1 BFP out of this cycle. I've been enjoying the LTTTC success stories thread. There are so many girls that get theirs on their first 3 cycles on clomid. I know I'm talking about an area designed to showcase the positive results! Still, it gives hope to browse their stories. I have way too much time on my hands right now for a TWW!

My twinges are gone...believe I Ov'd on Sat which was the last time I felt them. That coincides with CBFM & CM. At least I know timing was spot-on this cycle.

Wishing you all a great day filled with patience & hope!


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies glad to see we have so much positivity on here at the moment. Wishing all you ladies on your 2WW loads of loads of luck and baby dust.

I have now finished my Provera and waiting for AF to arrive so I can start the Clomid on CD 2 then ring and book an appointment for my follicle tracking. The days seem to be taking ages to pass though x


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

sarlar, my husband came with me to my hsg to drive me home and it was a good thing he did...My dr gave me some pain meds to take before the procedure and it knocked me out. If your dr doesnt give you any pain meds to take before the procedure then take some ibuprofen before you leave your house. It was nice to have him there also b/c they did find a fibroid which they suspect is making it difficult for me to have implantation. I am one 3 cycles of clomid and if that doesnt work then they want to remove the fibroid. I really hope the clomid works!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls tryed the preseed this afternoon it felt nice hb was made up he liked it to xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz- haha great news! Preseed is awesome!!!!


----------



## daisii

Hi girls;
I hate TTW!!!! especially this early when there is no chance of any symptoms!!! (it is only 1 or 2 dpo for me!!!).

Mrs JA, Good luck this cycle, and if she does show at least ivf is sorted for you, but hopefully you will not need it. And remember you only have a 1 in 14 million chance of winning the lottery, yet people do nearly every week!

everyone else good luck. We must get some BFP's this time, there are so many of us!!!!


----------



## suzie7

Thanks for the warm welcome and I love the positive energy on this thread! I need that right now.
Been TTC since Aug. 09.

Two of my good friends both got preggo within 3 months of being on clomid so I'm hopeful but I also don't want to get my hopes up too high as it ends up really emotionally hurting me.
Best of luck to those in their 2WW.
MrsJA- out of curiosity what was your DH's count?


----------



## dizzikel

Hi all, 

It is busy on this thread again today, hope everyone is well!

Well i'm on CD 21 and trying very hard not to symptom spot, have even told a work colleague to tell me to shut up if I start lol! Despite trying VERY hard not to notice things I have had really bad stomach cramps today (stabbbing pain) and lots of white CM which is really unusual for me. Whilst I am TRYING REALLY HARD NOT to read into anything... these things today are NOT normal. I know clomid does STRANGE things to our bodies... has anyone else had this? (particularly...lots of white, think CM!) Nipples still a little sore but they seem to be getting a bit better. 

MrsJA: sorry the news was not good today hun :hugs: but the fact that you are going straight to IVF is a positive step...wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle though! 

Lola, Sarlar, Chezny, Caz & bob and daisi - hope everyone is staying positive...surely we must get some BFPs out of all of us lot in the 2ww. Fingers crossed x


----------



## dizzikel

Forgot to say... welcome Suzie! I hope your stay is lovely and short :)


----------



## chezneyboo

dizzikel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It is busy on this thread again today, hope everyone is well!
> 
> Well i'm on CD 21 and trying very hard not to symptom spot, have even told a work colleague to tell me to shut up if I start lol! Despite trying VERY hard not to notice things I have had really bad stomach cramps today (stabbbing pain) and lots of white CM which is really unusual for me. Whilst I am TRYING REALLY HARD NOT to read into anything... these things today are NOT normal. I know clomid does STRANGE things to our bodies... has anyone else had this? (particularly...lots of white, think CM!) Nipples still a little sore but they seem to be getting a bit better.
> 
> MrsJA: sorry the news was not good today hun :hugs: but the fact that you are going straight to IVF is a positive step...wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle though!
> 
> 
> 
> Lola, Sarlar, Chezny, Caz & bob and daisi - hope everyone is staying positive...surely we must get some BFPs out of all of us lot in the 2ww. Fingers crossed x


Hey Dizzikel, my god im so glad ur feeling it again we are at the same time my dear and today i have turned into the grouch from hell and feel starving tired, moody and have them stabbing pains again, i really really hope its for the right reasons for both of us, but i must say i havnt had much cervical mucas and the little iv had has turned slightly yellowish, i also know i dont have an infection so not sure wht tht cud be down too :-( what day are u going to test dizzikel, and welcome suzie, any chance is a chance, it only takes one or maybe 2 spermies to latch on  love to u all x


----------



## dizzikel

Hi Chez,

How odd...I have been starving all day too! Thought the moods was due to the fact that I am back at work. Feeling better now I am back at home with a full tummy lol. The pains are worse when I sit down for some reason :( I was really surprised when I went to the loo...was feeling very wet (sorry tmi) and wondering what was going on! lol

I am usually spot on with my cycles but if I feel like the witch is not going to arrive I might test at the weekend (Sat or Sunday). I can't believe AF is due in a week it has gone so quickly! When are you testing?


----------



## dizzikel

chezneyboo said:


> im 9dpo, the pain stopped for the past 2 days and now came back especially this afternoon, i feel like something is stuck in my lower right side now causing like a blockage or something, i suppose i only got 5 - 7 more days to wait, im guna take the test a week today anyway. The only other thing i can think of is my period is coming.
> Also i know maybe i shouldnt say this but i just got out the bath and was washing myself and had a feel inside and its gone very tight and swallon, hmmmmm not sure on tht either, fingers crossed eh........ good luck to u aswell, u can start ur marothon soon  xxxxx

Hi Chez, 

Just seen this post from yesterday! Sorry I missed it! How very exciting... wish I could feel something stuck. Still feeling very sore in my lower ab (womb) at the moment...very uncomfortable :) Cricky.... this HAS got to be good hasn't it! :happydance::happydance:

Kel x


----------



## chezneyboo

Same here aswell Kel , and if i can describe it, the best way is it feels like im full and constipated but im not lol, thts how my abdominal area feels lol. i think things are good for us lets just hope tht witch dont come cos i havnt got any broomsticks locked away in the cupboard for this month lol, feeling positive, i was going to test the weekend aswell but im wondering when the earliest i can test now, and yes the time has flown right by.... also to add sorry if im dribbling on abit, im still so hot, kept awake last night cos i was breaking out in hot sweats and again today at work :-( xxx


----------



## dizzikel

chezneyboo said:


> Same here aswell Kel , and if i can describe it, the best way is it feels like im full and constipated but im not lol, thts how my abdominal area feels lol. i think things are good for us lets just hope tht witch dont come cos i havnt got any broomsticks locked away in the cupboard for this month lol, feeling positive, i was going to test the weekend aswell but im wondering when the earliest i can test now, and yes the time has flown right by.... also to add sorry if im dribbling on abit, im still so hot, kept awake last night cos i was breaking out in hot sweats and again today at work :-( xxx


Your not dribbling on at all! Think you might be ok to test from about 10DPO. My DH keeps on saying how hot I am. Not 'hot...hot' I might add but warm PMSL! I am feeling quite flushed still and have been getting up in the middle of the night to go to the loo which I don't usually do! 

We MUST stop symptom spotting but I can't help it if this is what is happening lol


----------



## chezneyboo

lmao kel lol, thts all i been doing for nearly 2 weeks, im not sure how im guna feel tho if i get a bfn and have to put up with these symptons every month, blimey!!!!! Good luck to u and i might do a sneaky test thursday or friday lol xxx


----------



## dizzikel

I know what you mean but at least we will know what to expect if there is a next time! Guess we just have to stay positive and HOPE we have done enough! If not... it will be on to the next cycle....bring on the headaches, bloating and twinges lol 

Good luck hun x


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!
Wow, busy on the thread overnight!
Chezny and Kel, you guys have both gone 2WW mad. I love it!!:haha:
Your symptoms sound great though. Chezny, I have heard other ladies say yellow CM can be a sign, so I wouldn't be worried about that; that might be good!
Suzy, re your question...DH's count is low but OK (14 mill) but motility is also low (35%.) The real issue however is his morphology - 98% abnormal forms. That's why the doc has given us such a low probability.
I'm glad that we can cheer you up, I know how hard it can be when friends and workmates announce hon :hugs:

Good luck to everybody else on the thread today. I hope it's one day closer to everybody's BFP's!!


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA said:


> Hi girls!
> Wow, busy on the thread overnight!
> Chezny and Kel, you guys have both gone 2WW mad. I love it!!:haha:
> Your symptoms sound great though. Chezny, I have heard other ladies say yellow CM can be a sign, so I wouldn't be worried about that; that might be good!
> Suzy, re your question...DH's count is low but OK (14 mill) but motility is also low (35%.) The real issue however is his morphology - 98% abnormal forms. That's why the doc has given us such a low probability.
> I'm glad that we can cheer you up, I know how hard it can be when friends and workmates announce hon :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to everybody else on the thread today. I hope it's one day closer to everybody's BFP's!!

Hi MrsJA,

Busy overnight: It must be the time difference (Where abouts are you in Oz?) I spent a little time in Perth a few years ago....loved it! 

I think me and Chez have gone a bit 2ww mad or 1ww mad lmao! It is going to be a long week!

How are you feeling today MrsJA? 

Kel xx


----------



## lola13

Word of the day - Ravenous! I'm not symptom spotting, I'm always like this after Ov. I could eat non-stop & I still never have my fill. I know it's the progesterone - hopefully it will serve a greater purpose this time around.

Any other little piggies out there?


----------



## suzie7

I'm suppose to take 50 mg clomid on day 3-7. I took day 3 and 4 but am having horrendous side effects. Does anyone know if I can stop taking it abruptly, after day 4? What happens if you don't finish taking the other pills?

No one told me insomnia was a side effect!!! I have been up all night with sharp, dagging pains on my ovary.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies!
Kel, I'm based in sunny Melbourne :winkwink:
Whereabouts are you??
I'm feeling OK today - still on a bit of an emotional rollercoaster after yesterday, but hanging in there! Nipples still hurt. Still a bit of cramping. I would LOVE to be pregnant just so I could show my fertility doc what I think of his comment that "it just doesn't happen" with male factor like ours!! But trying to be realistic at the same time.

Lola, yes I am a little piggie too!!! I think this might be a standard PMS symptom for me. But I have to admit I have gained a bit since I started on clomid. Is it fair enough if I blame the clomid?? It's probably just due to me being a pig, but the clomid is SUCH a convenient excuse! LOL! :haha:

Suzie, that is no good about your clomid side effects. Some ladies do report insomnia, and I have heard a couple of people talk about major ovary pain. If you discontinue I don't think it will harm you - you just probably won't get the effect of it - ie the ovulation, cycle regulation, extra egss etc this cycle. If it's not working out for you maybe see if you can have a chat with your doc.

Hope all the other thread buddies are doing good!!


----------



## lola13

Suzie,
Depending on how bad the pain is, maybe you should call your doctor. Most of us could feel it working by twinging pains around ovaries or one side. My discomfort wasn't bad enough for me to worry about - it actually felt good knowing something was happening.

As for the insomnia, I had it & still do at 3DPO. It's more a hassle than anything else. Personally I wouldn't stop taking it b/c of that. 

You have to listen to your body & call the doctor if you think it's a problem.

Jess: oink oink! I'm going to try to be better today!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

I'm having a terrible day today...so much for my PMA. Work has just got too much and I have been sent home to do a bit from here. I don't know if you have seen my other thread but I have decided to hand my notice in becuase of the stress of work. I just feel like I can't cope anymore!

I have been having more pains in my womb area... but to be honest because of the stress of work think it might be anxiety attacks now. I just don't know what I am going to do....can't face work but I can't just walk away as I have to work my notice which is 3 months.

Sorry to post this... could do with some positivity! 

Kel x


----------



## lola13

Kel! Find a way to coast these last 3 months. I hate to say it that way, but you have to take care of yourself. Work from home as much as you can (assuming that's less stressful), and I suppose you don't need to be quite as productive...what are they going to do, fire you?!! I'm guessing I know your type - you expect more from yourself than others do of you, you expect perfection, you can't give anything a half-effort, and you let work dominate your thoughts sometimes. Keep it in perspective - 3 months & then you're out of there.

I had a stressful job as well, which I left about 1 year ago. I had to travel & was almost always stressed. I thought it would help my baby-quest to quit, but obviously I'm still here.

Breathe, do what you can, don't stress about what you can't, and keep it in perspective.


----------



## dizzikel

lola13 said:


> Kel! Find a way to coast these last 3 months. I hate to say it that way, but you have to take care of yourself. Work from home as much as you can (assuming that's less stressful), and I suppose you don't need to be quite as productive...what are they going to do, fire you?!! I'm guessing I know your type - you expect more from yourself than others do of you, you expect perfection, you can't give anything a half-effort, and you let work dominate your thoughts sometimes. Keep it in perspective - 3 months & then you're out of there.
> 
> I had a stressful job as well, which I left about 1 year ago. I had to travel & was almost always stressed. I thought it would help my baby-quest to quit, but obviously I'm still here.
> 
> Breathe, do what you can, don't stress about what you can't, and keep it in perspective.

Thanks Lola! You were spot on with 'My type' lol. I am going to try and get some of the load lifted. Already started the ball rolling and they are going to do what they can to help me. xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - dizz - I am sorry you are feeling this way....I am was there a short time ago, but I was having fullblown panic attacks. I had to quit and ended up taking sometime off. I dont know if that is the answer to your problems, but just know this....you will be ok and the work will be there tomorrow so dont stress if you arent meeting those high goals you are setting for youself. I hope this helps.

suzie - I would def. speak to your dr. if the pain is that bad. I also have pain but it isnt to bad at all. Maybe also ask about femera that is a cancer drug they are using now a days b/c it seems to work like clomid without all the side effects.


----------



## suzie7

Does anyone know anything about the progesterone test? My day 21 bloodwork was 13. 

If I'm already ovulating on my own, I'm not sure it's worth it for me to continue on the clomid with my side effects but I DO want to make sure I indeed ovulate.

Is 13 indicative of a strong ovulation? Anyone know?
Thanks for all your help. I swear, these forums are sometimes more helpful than any doctor!


----------



## daisii

no idea about progesterone results sorry.
Diz I feel so sorry for you, I was the same with my old job, I switched about 2 years ago now and am so much happier, DH noticed the the difference too, as i no longer arrive home from work in tears!!!! You have to do what is right for you. Good luck girl!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi suzie,

Now I am no expert but they the FS said that a 'good quality ovulation' would have levels of 30 or more. My levels were only 13 when I had my checks done at day 21. When I saw the FS he said that I may have Ov earlier so not to worry about the level - that is when they decided to put me on clomid. They are going to check my levels again on my 2nd cycle of clomid.

Hope this helps :)


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks for everyones support :) I really needed to get it off my chest but sorry I was off topic...you guys are just THE BEST! I just need to stay positive now and pray for a lovely BFP at the weekend.... that will cheer me up surely! 

Kel xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey dizzikel i will keep my fingers crossed for you this weekend. 

I keep getting lost on the forum you all keep posting so quick. x


----------



## chezneyboo

good evening ladies, jeeeeees, i been feeling the same with my work aswell, just so stressed at the minute cant focus nor concentrate..... :-( im sure we will get to out goal soon and the stress of work will be the least on our minds, we could be running round after 1 if not 2 or 3 little rugrats lmao.

Just to let u ladies know, ive brought my clear blue plus pregnancy tests today  not sure if i should test tomo morning, or wait till the weekend, im dreading seeing a bfn.... 
Is anyone else around the same time of me having major period like pains but about 4 times worse and i still got tht yellowy mucas :-( euw!!! Also last night i slept for 14 hrs flat , i was knackered haha, never ever do tht. Good luck ladies, be nice to hear wht u all been up to and how ur al feeeling today , mwah x


----------



## lola13

Chez - Your symptoms sound really good. You'll be 11 DPO tomorrow...dare I say time for a test? It is a little early, so if a BFN is going to bring you down, than hold off another day. But I don't think you have to drag it out to the weekend!


----------



## chezneyboo

maybe friday morning then lola lol, u lot will be the first to know the results before anyone else :) thank u for all ur support ladies, we will see, i got 6 months supply of clomid so not guna be too disheartened to begin with.

Your not far behind me either lola, lets have some BFP coming on this thread xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

chez - I am like you...I would rather not test than get the bfn...but I would try to hold out till 12 dpo if not later.....hahaha great symptoms though


----------



## sarlar

OMG I am getting so excited for you guys! keeping my fingers crossed chez and lola and all you getting close to you bfps!! 

dizz- Jobs are stressful when you dont have stress at home-and we all know ttc is VERY stressful for us-so hopefully once you get your bfp some of the stress will melt away!! 

I have my HSG tomorrow but got a not so pleasant call today. the hospital called as a courtesy to let me know my copay for the hsg was going to be 280. i have a 500 dollar yearly deductable and apparently i will also be getting a bill for 180 for recent apointments so i am pretty much meeting my deductable in a matter of the last month. I know lots of people have to pay a lot more but man a 500 dollar bill all at once when you arent expecting it really sucks. Guess ill just push through and try to remember the end result in all this!!


----------



## lynne192

me and my partner started clomid last year it worked but sadly it caused us to suffer and ectopic pregnancy i hope for all taking clomid it works out for you x


----------



## MrsJA

Wow, lots going on here ladies!

Kel, sorry to hear about how things are at work - as you know I feel EXACTLY the same! It's hard trying to juggle this TTC stuff with a job that is way over the top.
Re the pains, I wouldn't worry. It might be a good sign! I also hear that cramping and ovary pain in general is a pretty common side effect of the clomid, so I am sure nothing to worry about.

Sarlar, that sucks about the cost for your HSG. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope you get a great result. Let us know...

Chez, how exciting - you are nearly there!!!! If I were you I would hold off til 12 or 13 if you can. But that's just me... I hate the BFN :( 
It would be great if you could be our first BFP for the thread!!

Suzie, let us know what the doc says about those progesterone levels. I'm getting my day 23 bloods back on Friday so I'd be interested to hear...

Lynne - welcome to the thread! I was sorry to read about your loss. Are you trying again at the moment?

Babydust and love to all!!:hugs:


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - praying & thinking of you most today! Please update us when you can. I also had to pay $500 out of pocket for the hsg. I figure the little booger will cost us a whole lot more when s/he actually gets here!


----------



## dizzikel

Not much to report here today ladies....just counting down the days to the weekend! Just wanted to say good luck to eveyone, I hope we all have some lovely BFPs soon!


----------



## daisii

Hi girls, not much to report from me today but only 3 or 4 days post ov so there wouldn't be either way!!!! I just want the wait to be over, but I hate the BFN so at the same time I don't mind the TWW 'cos there is still hope!!!!

Chez it sounds good for you. Good luck with the testing.

Fingers crossed for us all, can't wait 'til we get some BFP's!


----------



## chezneyboo

hey my fertile friends, thanks for all ur comments, seems like this thread is really busy now im sure we will get some BFP this month,
Well im 11dpo, im resisting the testing but finding it hard, my boobies blooming killing and i had a real funny turn earlier on, i got the shakes really badly and near on ended up having a panic attack n started crying, i mean wht the hell ive never been like this before in my whole life, and i feel very funny today hmmmmm, just thot id update u with tht information lol, how is everyone else feeling today xxxxx


----------



## chezneyboo

just to add to u comments, are u not in the uk then cos over here in the uk i have got all my treatment free on the NHS and i only pay £7.40 for my supply of clomid for 6 months. Every test has been free all ive had to pay is perscription costs.

I really cant imagine how u lot are feeling not only finding it hard to conceive and go thru all the side effects but u also have the finacial stress and worry to add to it, i really feel for u guys and really hope that some good comes out of it for u all, sometimes here in England ppl dont realise just how lucky we are x


----------



## dizzikel

Chez: TEST TEST TEST!


----------



## chezneyboo

dizzikel said:


> Chez: TEST TEST TEST!


lol, noooo kel, shssssh its too early im not due on till saterday / sunday earliest lol, how r u feeling x :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Hi hun,

Sorry...that was the devil inside me. I am ok, been having tummy pains still but not sure if this is just the clomid. This last 1WW is just killing me, just pleased it is Thursday tomorrow. Off for some yummy tea and an early night  How are you?

Kelx


----------



## chezneyboo

im feeling exhausted, starting shaking at work for some reason, havnt had any twinges or anything today just feel full and bloated, my boobs r still killing me, and thy have got fuller and heavier, we will see, i was warned at my follicle tracking that twins was a possibility this month lol, oh my, but for some reason i feel like my period is coming, i got abit of a lower back ache aswell, suppose time will tell, im guna do my preg test sunday or monday morning , when r u doing it xxx


----------



## sarlar

Hi all! Thanks for the support! I am done with the HSG, tucked into bed with my heating pad and dog, and relaxing knowing my tubes are clear and now cleaned out and ready to go!!! THe procedure actually turned about being very painful-doc says i have a cervix tipped off to the left side so that was why it was more painful. still having lotsa cramps so i am taking the day to rest and relax. all in all i am in high spirits since the test had good results! I have another md appt on friday so i will get the results of the SA and hopefully get my clomid prescription!! 

I am not in the UK-Actually i live in colorado, u.s. and unfortunately health care here is ridiculously expensive!! but you are right it is worth it for the final result!! 

Now come on ladies, need some good news from BFPs for all of you!!! Dying for your results:) baby dust baby dust:)


----------



## dizzikel

Chez: sounds positive...the fact that you had 3 follie is fab. I didn't have any tracking so I don't know how successful the clomid has been. The fact that I have had lots of twinges and pains and only be a positive though! Does having twins bother you? Right we have got to keep up with out PMA! Come on Chez we are going to do this! Not sure when I am testing, I have not even brought any so I am not tempted lol! Will see how I feel at the weekend.

Sarlar: Glad all went well and you got positive results! Such a shame you have to pay for your treatment though...it just adds to the stress!


----------



## chezneyboo

that brilliant news sardar, nothings guna get in the way of them spermies now :)

omg serious nippleage soreness!!!!! ans Kel, id love to have twins but defo not trips, but still one is better than nowt, tht damn preg test is staring at me!!!!! i am defo resisting cos me thinks im guna have a period from hell on its way :(

Wht symptons u got now Kel, would twins bother u, or anyone else if ur reading this, how do ufeel about twins?

im so not looking forward to taking another months od clomid xxx


----------



## dizzikel

chezneyboo said:


> that brilliant news sardar, nothings guna get in the way of them spermies now :)
> 
> omg serious nippleage soreness!!!!! ans Kel, id love to have twins but defo not trips, but still one is better than nowt, tht damn preg test is staring at me!!!!! i am defo resisting cos me thinks im guna have a period from hell on its way :(
> 
> Wht symptons u got now Kel, would twins bother u, or anyone else if ur reading this, how do ufeel about twins?
> 
> im so not looking forward to taking another months od clomid xxx

Hi chuck,

The only thing that bothers me about twins is the increased risk... I really would love twins but it would be hard work lol. Try to resist the test!!!! I hope AF does not show!

Still have erect sore nipples but not as bad as a few days ago. I always have sore (.)(.) before my period so that is not unusual for me. I feel really tierd and went to bed for an hour earlier. Still got cramps..... but I am really trying hard not to symptom spot! 

I hope the clomid has worked.... just hate not knowing and being in limbo!

Kel


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls my sister in law has twins girls there both lovely and naughty but now why there geting a bit older there ok because they keep each other company xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi girls - 

sarlar - I am so happy you got good results. They found a fibroid when they did mine that is bulging into my uterus...not happy about that...they seem to think it isnt impossible to get prego with it but it is going to make it difficult. rest up and have beautiful dreams about your up and coming BFP.

chez - your symptoms sound great...I really hope you get your bfp this month! I would love twins also....though I understand the risk part. 

dizz - I didnt have any follicle tracking either..I do feel shafted by that..I would love to know how many potential eggs I had coming out.....I cant wait for you guys to test..hahahaha


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks for the support TTC! I'm feeling quite nervous about testing but hope we can make this thread positive!

What are you trying this month? Preseed? Temps? When do you usually ov?


----------



## sarlar

Another update: got a call today with sperm results and it looks like those are virtually normal. they said the sperm count is on the low end of normal but still within normal limits. cant wait till friday when i get the clomid as it seems our only problem is annovulation. 

As far as twins go we discussed this risk before deciding on going with clomid and me and the dh both decided twins would be hard but if it means we can have a baby we would love two!! we just might be done after that lol. 

everyones symptoms look really good. i am very positive that we will get at least one or more bfps this month:)


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> Another update: got a call today with sperm results and it looks like those are virtually normal. they said the sperm count is on the low end of normal but still within normal limits. cant wait till friday when i get the clomid as it seems our only problem is annovulation.
> 
> As far as twins go we discussed this risk before deciding on going with clomid and me and the dh both decided twins would be hard but if it means we can have a baby we would love two!! we just might be done after that lol.
> 
> everyones symptoms look really good. i am very positive that we will get at least one or more bfps this month:)

Fantastic! :happydance: That is great news about the results...good luck with the clomid. Will keep you posted on our progress xx


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - Woo-hoo on your results! What a high to have that over with. What CD are you on? Still time to start clomid this cycle?

This is one of the more grueling tww's I've had (and I've had A LOT of them). It's mostly because I'm so excited to see if it worked. It's also partly due to the side effects of insomnia & massive appetite. If I have to do several rounds of clomid I will be incredibly sleep deprived & overweight!

I am so glad I can distract myself with your BFP's along the way. :)


----------



## MrsJA

Hey girls,

Sarlar, that is AWESOME news about your HSG and about the semen analysis! You guys will be a great candidate for clomid! I hope the heat pad has done it's thing and that you're feeling better now.

TTC, sorry to hear about your fibroid. What have the docs suggested you do?Will you keep trying for a bit and then decide if you want to operate?

Chez, those follies sound good! It's an interesting question about twins. I really, really wanted twins until I found out what some of the risks are. 

As some of you know, I'm starting IVF next cycle and it's a really big issue for us, because if you implant two embies you get a 50% chance of twins - but the mortality rate is much higher. So DH and I are going to have to think long and hard about whether we implant two or one. Having said that I do love the idea of twins (!) I think people who are LTTTC often think that b/c we have been trying so long and we want a baby so much. I swear, the minute I pop out baby 1, I am going to be straight away working on baby 2!

Lola, Kel, Caz and Bob - hope you guys are all hanging in there!!

My boobs are killing me today and really heavy so I reckon maybe the witch is round the corner. Day 28 for me today. 

Lots of babydust to us all!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

MrsJA - thanks...basically b/c I have gotten mixed recommendations from my many doctors, my dh and I decided to try clomid for 3 months and if that didnt work then look at maybe getting the fibroid removed. I try not to think about it but that is very hard...hopefully, I will be pregnant in these next 2 cycles and it wont be an issue anymore! Are you going to be testing anytime? Are bigger boobs a af sign for you?


----------



## dizzikel

Hi all :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok today! I am fine...now am home from work lol....and it's friday tomorrow! Whoop Whoop! :happydance:

Not sure what to make of this but have been to the loo (sorry if it's TMI) and when wiping noticed small clumps of white/creamy bits in my cm. I have been having twinges and pains in my stomach again all day and still have sore turbo tits! :blush: I hope this is a good sign.

Fingers crossed for everyone who is waiting for a BFP in the next few days and those hanging in there for ov. 

Come on girls ...we can do this! :kiss:
Kel x


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Sarlar, that is AWESOME news about your HSG and about the semen analysis! You guys will be a great candidate for clomid! I hope the heat pad has done it's thing and that you're feeling better now.
> 
> TTC, sorry to hear about your fibroid. What have the docs suggested you do?Will you keep trying for a bit and then decide if you want to operate?
> 
> Chez, those follies sound good! It's an interesting question about twins. I really, really wanted twins until I found out what some of the risks are.
> 
> As some of you know, I'm starting IVF next cycle and it's a really big issue for us, because if you implant two embies you get a 50% chance of twins - but the mortality rate is much higher. So DH and I are going to have to think long and hard about whether we implant two or one. Having said that I do love the idea of twins (!) I think people who are LTTTC often think that b/c we have been trying so long and we want a baby so much. I swear, the minute I pop out baby 1, I am going to be straight away working on baby 2!
> 
> Lola, Kel, Caz and Bob - hope you guys are all hanging in there!!
> 
> My boobs are killing me today and really heavy so I reckon maybe the witch is round the corner. Day 28 for me today.
> 
> Lots of babydust to us all!!


Hi chuck,

Still hanging in there...just! Didn't realise you were on CD 28, you need to treat yourself to a ticker! Are your cycles normally 28 days? I hope you do get a BFP and show those doctors. 

Good luck and take care :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell321

Hello girls,
Hope you don't mind if I join you. I've just been prescribed Clomid today to start on my next cycle for 3 months. I don't really know much about it. Does it have a good success rate and are there many side effects?


----------



## caz & bob

it does have a good success rate hun and the side affects are simler to early pregnancy symptoms xx :) xx


----------



## sarlar

chez-have you tested yet? lola-when are you testing? i am so excited for everyone!! 

I am cd 12 so probably too late for clomid this month. unfortunately my md wouldnt give me the clomid to start this cycle until he saw good results all around. i have an appt. friday so we will be making our game plan then and gettting the clomid. now i just gotta wait for the af and get going!! hopefully the next couple weeks go by fast. i am sure they will we are going on vacation in 1.5 weeks and then 2 weeks later i am flying home for my sisters bridal shower/bachelorette party!! trying to keep busy. who knows may ill ovulate after having taken provera and then having the hsg?? wish i could get pregnant on my own but not holding my breath....


----------



## lola13

Hi & welcome, Bluebell. I've read the success rate is 45% over 6 cycles of clomid. Depending on other fertility factors, it could be +/-, but that's the average. Good luck!

OK, Jess, Chez & Kel, you guys are getting close (in that order, i think!). Waiting for you guys is helping me through big time. I personally don't test unless AF is late (read: I never test!) I used to test in my early days of ttc, thinking I just had to be pg. Obviously, that got old. I'm ready for some good news, ladies!


----------



## sarlar

questions for anyone who has had an hsg....immediately after the hsg i had a scant amount of spotting but it went away and i felt great by last night. today also i felt normal, no spotting etc. now tonight i just went to the bathroom and when i wiped it was all blood. is this normal??


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Sarlar, I think a bit of bleeding is quite common after a HSG. I had some the day of the HSG and the following day. I don't suppose you ever spot during ovulation do you? 
I hope the next couple of weeks go quickly for you, so you can get started on clomid (assuming you don't get your BFP in the meantime of course. You never know!!)

Lola, I'm with you on the testing. I have a pathological fear of the BFN these days. Although strangely I always feel better after I've tested. I think it's because I work myself into such a state about the testing, and usually do it at 3am because I want to use the good pee! When that BFN turns up, at least I get to stop stressing about the test and move on.

I say all that, but in the last 18 months, I have still tested pretty much every 2WW. The waiting gets too much for me in the end and I have to know - especially cos my cycles are so long and unpredictable. There has only been one month in that whole time that the :witch: has been able to sneak up on me before I peed on the stick!

Kel, your clumpy CM sounds like a good sign!! What DPO are you???
Re your question about cycle length and today being day 28..the shortest cycle I've ever had was 35 days and the longest was 56. So who knows? Still a couple of days to go I reckon. I want to know when you're going to test!

TTC, the sore BB's are standard PMS for me I'm afraid. Happens every month, so probably not a pg sign. Plus I am super weepy today, so I think it's a PMS double whammy all round. Maybe I should go and POAS so I can at least have a glass of wine to console myself!!

Happy weekend ladies :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrsja - yeah go pee on a stick if it makes you feel better...I tend to be a bit more lola, but my cycles are pretty normal....so most of the time af gets me.

sarlar - how heavy is your bleeding, what color is it????....I bleed for much longer than the dr told me I would, but my cervix was off to one side so he had a much harder time getting in there and I think the increased poking and proding caused me to bleed longer.


----------



## chezneyboo

hello ladies, me is back and i first thing this morning i took a hpt and i got a big fat NEGATIVE :-( my period isnt due till sometime this weekend so im not going to look into it too much yet if by tuesday my period hasnt arrived im guna do my test then, as i ovulated 13days ago now ...... it really hurt to get tht negative :-(

Also kel, i too have also noticed thick chunks of white/ yellow cm but i am not experiencing any pains anymore just very very super tender boobie, they have gone rock hard aswell.....

Welcome to the group all newbies, after my hsg sarlar i also had slight bleeding, if i remember rightly it was like havinga mini period, hope all u ladies are ok .... im keeping my fingers crossed for a no show this weekend xxxxx Babydut to everyone x


----------



## ttcbaby117

chez - sorry about your bfn, but you arent out of the game yet....I hate those bfn's it really makes me not want to test.....


----------



## chezneyboo

ttcbaby117 said:


> chez - sorry about your bfn, but you arent out of the game yet....I hate those bfn's it really makes me not want to test.....

i feel sad :-( thanks for the support ttc xxxx


----------



## lola13

Chin up, Chez! I know it's heartbreaking to see a BFN, but you're not late yet.

Jess, regarding your long cycles, are your luteal phases generally consistent? The variation should be in the first half, so if you know when you OV'd, maybe you can predict how much longer. Hope that makes sense.

TTC, I am incredibly jealous of your location. I was destined to be a beach bum, but took a wrong turn & ended up in Ohio.

Trying not to symptom spot & chalking everything up to clomid at this point. The sleepless nights are getting old & making my typically short fuse a bit shorter. I continue to eat for a small village. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha lola....yeah well, it is really nice to live here but it does have it's drawback...esp when ttc, half the time, I cant find any opk's, shipping things here is literally impossible unless you want to wait 2 weeks and then have everyone on the island know you are ttc, b/c you ordered opks, sperm friendly lub, and soft cups and everyone knows everyone and they all love to gossip...hahaha....so needless to say if I cant go to the states to get this stuff myself then I am not getting it. 

chez - I am sending you tons and tons of hugs!!!!!


----------



## sarlar

stay positive chez:) ill be thinking about you lots in the next week. hopefully that second line will appear next week!!

thanks for the thoughts on the hsg. it seems it is like a light period now. it is dark red colored. my uterus was also tilted to the left so maybe that is why. i have a dr. appt today so ill get his advice on it while i am there. thanks ladies!! 

keep thinking positive ladies:)


----------



## daisii

AWWWW Chez, so sorry to hear your BFN but it's not over yet!

I am 5 or 6 dpo, no symptoms at all!

Hope everyone else is good and that all is going well!


----------



## caz & bob

its not over till she show her ugly face hun just try and not to think about it i no its hard xx :) xx


----------



## MrsJA

Ahhh Chez, sorry to hear about the BFN sweetie. How I hate the BFN!
See how you go over the weekend and maybe have another try, if you're up to it. How many DPO are you now?

Daisi, nice to see you! How you coping with the 2WW? Going nuts yet??

Lola, I think my LP is usually around 12-14 days. So assuming I'm right about my O day, the witch should be here Tuesday - Thursday next week. We will see eh?
I am glad to hear you are still eating for a small village - it makes me feel better about the pizza I ate last night! Shame about the insomnia though... I hope it all pays off for you with a BFP!

TTC I love your location too! My best friend lives on Grand Cayman and she says that, about locals and gossip as well. It's like a small town isn't it?

Sarlar, good luck at the docs today, tell us what he/she says..

Happy Saturday ladies! :hugs:


----------



## sarlar

Hey girls! For all you ladies post ovulation lotsa good thoughts for bfps, and for those near ovulation hoping for super spermies!! 

Doc appointment today was good. Reaffirmed in more detail both tubes are clear and SA looks great! sperm count is actually 30 so higher than the cutoff. Scheduled my appointments for progesterone level, hcg level. picked up my prescriptions for provera and clomid 50 mg, so now is just waiting! AND hey you never know...maybe ill ovulate on my own this month...if so i would be ovulating this weekend!! not stressing cause i know the chances of that are slim and i am totally prepared to start the clomid. I will be taking clomid 50 mg days 5-9, anticipating starting around beginning to mid may depending on the af and if it comes on its own or if provera is needed. we will see:) just thankful for positive test results! Nothing can stand in our way now !!!! have a good weekend all and...

:dust:


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Had a busy day at work today and to top it off found out that we have an Ofsted inspection next Tuesday and Wednesday! Just brilliant! 

Apart from that I am feeling ok today, still been having twinges, little pains a flutterings on the left hand side of my womb area. Other symptoms??? include funny taste in my mouth, being moist down below and sore and erect nipps. On CD 25 today and 9DPO so still early to test... I will probably leave testing until my period is late. CD28 is Monday but AF turned up early last cycle. 

Chez: :cry: Sorry about the BFN....you are not out of it yet though so try to stay positive...do you feel like AF is on her way?

MrsJA: I just can't bring myself to even buy a test...don't want to be disappointed! Hope you are feeling less weepy today, I have been soooo emotional too :cry:

Bluebell: Welcome aboard..hope you stay is short and sweet!

Sarlar: Glad the HSG went well chuck... I did not experience any bleeding but pleased it has stopped now. :)

Lola: Big waves - looks like we are quite close on out cycle days....good luck chuck!

Dasii: Sending you lots of babydust...the 2ww is killing me! 

Off to bed now ladies.... :hugs:

Kel xx


----------



## Bluebell321

Morning Ladies,
Can't believe how much I'm actually looking forward to :witch: arriving so I can start my first cycle of Clomid! Just got the usual spotting so far, which is now day 4. Since I had a chemical in January I always spot for 7 days before :witch: , so she can't be far away.

Must admit having read several reviews, I'm getting a bit nervous about possible side affects. Would you say it's best to take it at night, so you don't have so many side affects during the day? :confused:

Sending :dust: to everyone.

xx


----------



## lola13

Hi Girls. Love catching up on your posts in the morning!

Kel, your symptoms sound promising! Are sore (.)(.)s normal for you? I just realized we both started ttc at the same time (April 2007) & both unexplained. Pulling for you in a major way :)

Blue, I wouldn't worry too much about side effects. They seem like nothing more than an annoyance to most of us. You may want to stock up on pre-seed or another sperm friendly lub. Although I was on 100mg & still had EWCM.

My (.)(.) soreness started yesterday, right on time with my typical symptoms. It makes me feel like this is just another "scrambled egg" cycle. I want to feel differently! I know it can go either way, but it did sort of take the wind out of my sails.

I just want to say I'm very grateful for all of you - sounds cheezy but I mean it! I was browsing the regular TTC & TWW boards yesterday and felt deflated. I came back to this one & my spirits lifted. It helps so much to have a common thread (pun intended).


----------



## daisii

hi girls!
MrsJA you are right the TWW is killing me! at least tomorrow it will be the 1WW!!!!!! I don't really have any symptoms, slightly funny pains low on the right, but i get odd pains anyway 'cos of endo, or it could just be gas!!!! no sore boobs or anything! Still not over yet by a long shot! 7 more days!

Kel, i feel so sorry for you I am a teacher too and ofsted is horrendous! I am midlands based too, infact I have friends who work at a primary who have ofsted mon and tues too (maybe its the same school!!!!). They were put into special measures and the stress they have all been under is phenominal! But al least yours will be over by wednesday and it will keep your mind off testing! Though I'm not sure whats worse ofsted or the TWW, ofsted probably gets it!!!! Stick with it though, I'll be thiking about you and let me know how it goes. My school got notice to improve 8 months ago so we are due one any day.

hope everyone else is doing well,


----------



## chezneyboo

hello again ladies, im back and still with no witch  wow, lots going on here Sarlar thats great news everything is gonig well... ur heading in the right direction now 
Blue bell for me it wasnt really the side effects of taking the tablets its the side affects during the ovulation and then the 2 weeks after.

Well im now 14dpo and tht old witch should be showing her face soon or hopefully not... not sure when to test again cos tht bfn really blew me.
Also iv had a horrifc shock ive put 4lbs on in 1 week, i mean how the hell does tht happen, but i have been super hungary... which i hear is another side effect, positvie thinking anyway ladies, sending u all my love, and as much baby dust out there for at least 1 bfp this cycle xxxx 

Also i would like to add ive very grateful for all the support u guys shown me, i couldnt get thru this without u and the support will be there for u also but hopefully u wont need it  i think i am making some great frineds on here xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

blue - dont worry about the s/e, I only had slight headaches, which I managed to combat by taking my pill right before I went to sleep. You will be a bit more crampy during ovulation also....dont worry about it...the s/e are worth the possibility of that BFP!
Kel - nice symptoms, keep up updated on that.

daisi - how long before you will test? 
chez - I really hope you get the bfp!!!! Will you wait til monday to test?
sarlar - how are you feeling today? spotting gone yet?

well I thought I might have o'ed yesterday but my temp didnt spike today so i am thinkign I didnt. Other than waiting for O I am planning on going out and enjoying this gorgeous weather!


----------



## daisii

I hate the TWW, just went shopping to take my mind off it! But was walking around the shops thinking 'if it works this month i'll need maternity wear not new summer clothes'!!!!!!! So didn't really take my mind off it lol!!!!!

TTCbaby- I will put off testing as long as possible. that is until I crack, but not before 11/12dpo at the earliest!

good luck everyone


----------



## Bluebell321

Thanks for the advice on side affects everyone. 

Well :witch: arrived a few days early for me, which I don't mind at all this time! I can start my Clomid tomorrow as I have to take it days 2 - 6. (Although I won't match my ticker as it's counting today as day zero, when I thought it should be day 1 :wacko:)

Also started taking Vitamin B6 as I read that can help as well. Does anyone else take this or seen any improvements from taking it?


----------



## chezneyboo

morning ladies
Blue bell thts good ur witch is here and now u can start the clomid path lol, im also on cycle days 2 - 6, but i have pcos, wht reasons are u taking clomid for? With my last cycle i ovulated on cd 14 and had 3 beautys whereas i never ever had 1 before the clomid so heres hoping it will have the same effect for u.... are u booked in for follicle tracking at all? 
My Period has still NOT arrived and im too scared to do a pregnancy test as i dont want that hope to go away just yet, im guna wait untill it comes and if not by the end of next week im defo guna do one then, im now officially late, has anyone else been late on their period before but it still arrived and my follicle tracking definatly confirmed on cd12 that i would ovulate in the next 36/48 hrs which would give cd13.5 or cd14... just interested cos it shouldnt be late should it, aaarghhhh lol, im so nervous xxxxx


----------



## Bluebell321

chezneyboo said:


> morning ladies
> Blue bell thts good ur witch is here and now u can start the clomid path lol, im also on cycle days 2 - 6, but i have pcos, wht reasons are u taking clomid for? With my last cycle i ovulated on cd 14 and had 3 beautys whereas i never ever had 1 before the clomid so heres hoping it will have the same effect for u.... are u booked in for follicle tracking at all?
> My Period has still NOT arrived and im too scared to do a pregnancy test as i dont want that hope to go away just yet, im guna wait untill it comes and if not by the end of next week im defo guna do one then, im now officially late, has anyone else been late on their period before but it still arrived and my follicle tracking definatly confirmed on cd12 that i would ovulate in the next 36/48 hrs which would give cd13.5 or cd14... just interested cos it shouldnt be late should it, aaarghhhh lol, im so nervous xxxxx

Sounds like the Clomid worked well for you then. Fingers crossed for a :bfp:

I was a bit surprised about being put on Clomid. I do ovulate, but I get a lot of spotting before AF, sometimes upto a week, so the Doc said I may not have sufficient progesterone levels. She wanted to try me on Clomid to see if it would kick start my hormones into action. I'm booked in to have 21 day bloods in May, but that's the only testing they're going to do at the moment. Hope it will do the trick for me.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry af got you hun fx for next month xx :) xx


----------



## lola13

Chez - Your luteal phase might be a little bit longer on clomid. If AF is to arrive (& I'm not saying she is!) she might be a few days later than you'd normally expect. This could throw off our calculations.

Blue - I ovulate on my own, too, so I am somewhat skeptical about clomid working for me, too. But, given that it sounds like your LP is short, this could definitely help! Isn't it exciting to start those first pills? You can update your ticker & then update in BNB if the day off is going to bug you.

I have been so exhausted since Friday, which was 6DPO. I don't know if it's the clomid induced insomnia or an early symptom. I stalked threads with early pg symptoms to get myself excited about it yesterday. Anyone else tired all day & ready for bed at 8?


----------



## caz & bob

its not over hun till af show her face fx xx :) xx


----------



## daisii

hi folks! 

I'm having a very negative day today, still no real symtoms, feeling like it is not gonna happen for me this time. I realise this is stupid as i am only7 or 8 dpo but I am just feeling a bit poo today! I know we have all been there before and that you all understand but being able to write about feeling rubbish to you all helps!!! You'd think we would all be used to bouts of feeling this way by now wouldn't you!?!

hope everyone else is doing well
x


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun its not over yet till af shows up xx :) xx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi girls,

Sorry for this post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well what can I say.... I am just gutted! :cry: Think AF is going to start full flow any minute. I have had some browish cm today and a small amount of blood so think I am well and truly out this month. (.)(.) not as sore and I just have stomach cramps...different from before! Damn evil clomid! 

So as well as having AF arrive also got ofsted arriving on Wed. 

I just wanted to say thank you so much for your support this month...it is lovely to have people in the same position. I have found this thread inspirational so thank you all so much :hugs:

On to my next cycle then... I will let you know what she arrives properly but am 95% sure I am out this cycle.

Kel xx


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun af dosent show hun xx :) xx


----------



## daisii

Aww kel thats just horrid!!! and to have ofsted as well, totally rubbish. best of luck with the ofsted (I hate it when they do my school!!!), I'll be thinking of you. And you never know, it might just be a bit of spotting.


----------



## chezneyboo

:-( awww kel, wish i was in ur boat one way or another, im late and no sign of the witch arriving, im ever so tired, started feeling sick and i cant even touch or move my boobs without them hurting, ive not tested since 12dpo when i got a neg, im too scared to test again now so just guna leave it a little longer...... wht will be will be.

Kel they say clomid has higher success rates after the first 3 cycles so dont be disheartened they also say 80 per cent of women tht ovulated on clomid will then go on to pregnancy in the 4 to 6 months of cycles, so ur defo not out yet, just getting ur body ready xxxxx


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks girls! Trying to stay positive :)

Chez...still no af is great! You know you had 3 follies so you are in with a fantastic chance....if I were you I would test again in the morning.


----------



## lola13

Kel! Sorry you might be out. IF we have to move onto clomid round 2, I would love to keep this group together. Anyone have a clever name for a thread?

Daisii, yes, we've all been around this block a few times, so we know even though it's irrational to think you're out already, sometimes we all do. There's absolutely hope for this cycle, so hang in there another week.

Chez, in your shoes I would also be testing again tomorrow. I don't think I'd be able to resist.

I'm off to take a quick nap before heading out to see Craig Ferguson live. Love him!


----------



## daisii

Chez - good luck testing, I would have so cracked by now!, 
Lola- thanks for the support! I know I am going crazy!!!!


----------



## chezneyboo

thanks girlies, im nearly cracking, but guna wait till thursday if the withc dnt come by then x


----------



## chezneyboo

lola thts a great idea wht suggestions have ppl had so far then, ill have a think and get back to u, xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning ladies!

Firstly Kel, so sorry to hear about that damn :witch: honey. You have been a great buddy during this clomid cycle. I hope we see you here again next month on Lola's new thread. I am expecting the witch to show in a couple of days, so I'm pretty sure I'll be here with you:friends:

Lola YES, let's stick together! How about Clomid Ladies: The Next Chapter? I don't know, somebody else is probably way more creative than me! LOL! I know what you mean about being disheartened by the sore bb's. I felt exactly the same when mine started to hurt last week. Such a classic symptom for me. But you know, that symptom can still go either way, so fingers crossed eh?

Chez, you must be on the edge of your seat you poor thing! Jeez, I hope you make it Thursday and get our first BFP! No matter if not though - as I said to Kel, we'll see you in the thread next month if that's the case.

Daisi, glad to hear you're now in the 1WW instead of the 2WW, lol! Every little bit helps. Anything new going on?

Bluebell welcome, and good luck with starting your first cycle 

TTC, I hope you get a nice fat + OPK soon!

Sarlar, hope the bleeding has eased off and that you're having a nice, chilled out weekend.

Babydust and happy Sunday to you all! 

:laundry: PS - Yes, that is an emoticon of someone doing laundry.
I just wanted to put that there because I think it is hilarious and you don't see that emoticon enough in my opinion! ha ha ha....


----------



## sarlar

Hey ladies! I am doing good. Still spotting a bit which makes me a little nervous but who knows. It has been 4 days since the hsg so hopefully it stops soon. I have my 21 day labs next week-although no clomid this month yet so nothing probaby happened!! Love keeping up with all you ladies though till I start the clomid cycle in may. I really love the idea of keepign this thread going!! How bout CLomid Clan?? Just an idea.... have a great week ladies. I am dying for us to get our first BFP this week:happydance: And i have to admit-just thinking of starting the clomid is totally renewing my baby fever :crib: I cant lie....me and my dh bought a baby name book this weekend!! It keeps our minds on the positive anyways!! 

Chez-I am super excited for you i have a great feeling about your bfp coming this week:happydance: Hopefully that 4 lbs you gained is the beginning of baby weight!!! 

Kel-Sorrry to hear about the af. keeping my fingers crossed it will just be quick spotting. :hugs:

bluebell-welcome to the thread. hopefully clomid works great for you!! 

Lola- onto the waiting time...stay positive!!

Daisi-keep haning in there. 1 week down, 1 to go. try to stay relaxed and positive!!

TTC, CAZ: hopefully this round will be the one. 

Mrsja-why are you feeling like af is coming?? hopefully she never shows her ugly face!!


----------



## daisii

Chez I can't believe you are being so good and have not tested yet!!!! I would have cracked ages and ages ago!!!! Good luck for thursday!.

Sarlar- good luck, hope the spotting stops for you soon.

Stay positive everyone, we must get our first BFP soon. This thread must keep going! I love it! how about "clomid capers continued...." hmmm not tremendously creative, will give it some thought today!!!!

I am feeling a bit better today, though I have no real symptoms still!!! A little bit of cramping but that is not unusual for me. If I make it unitl fri or sat (12/13dpo) it will be the longest luteal phase I've ever had! some months have been as short as 7/8 days!!! now 8/9dpo so here's hoping!

Stay positive everyone.
x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- there is already a Clomid Club thread if any of you want to join us xxx


----------



## daisii

Oh no! I have got endometriosis pain i my hip!!! I usually get it the week before AF. does this mean I'm out? also i have a really drippy nose and furry throat today, so I guess i'm getting a cold and AF soon!!!!! GRRRR

good luck everyone.


----------



## lola13

Daisii - Try not to read into it. A cold can be an early sign, so that cancels out the hip pain. We should both know this week! Here's hoping your LP is very long this time - like 9 months long :)

Chez - you're 16DPO today. Are you really going to hold off until Thursday?? 

Kel - are you doing OK? Sounds like a stressful week for you. Thinking about you.

Sarlar - Way to go with the PMA! Clomid & this thread has renewed my hope, too. I've gone through periods of throwing in the towel many times, but now I feel like there's a real chance. Even if it doesn't happen this cycle, it will happen. 

Jess - any word? At least your LP is sufficiently long! Love the emoticon, doing laundry as we speak (type).

Lou - thank you! I enjoy stalking the other thread as well. It was really helpful this round to chat it up with girls experiencing it for the first time. We weren't at all trying to be exclusive!

The only "symptom" I'll offer up is a little difficulty with BM this morning (we're friends so I'm not apologizing for TMI). I usually BM like a champ. Of course I can find a million threads saying this is a symptom & easily ignore anything to the contrary.

Happy Monday all.


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- I know what you mean! Good for you! It's nice to be able to talk to others in the same boat! If you ever do lose track of this thread though then you know where the rest of us Clomid-goers are!! I'm on round 4 now and counting! Lots of girls on there are on different cycles  xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!!

chez - good on you to wait....We have no problem waiting anxiously with you...but make sure you let us know when you get that BFP!!!

kel - remember you arent out till you have a complete flow! fx crossed for you!!!!

lola - how was craig?

Blue - good luck on your first cycle, let us know if you have any questions....we are professional clomid takers now ;)

sarlar - Dont worry about the spotting, I did spot for quite sometime, if i remember you had the same off to the side cervix as i did. i think maybe it gets to be a bit more invasive b.c of that. if you arent having any odor or pain then dont worry it will stop soon.

mrsja - how are you doing today, what cycle day are you on again?

well nothing new with me, just waiting to O, though I think it is close, I didnt O till cd 18 last month adn it looks like it will be the same this month. Other than that it is raining cats and dogs here.


----------



## lola13

Hi TTC, Craig was hilarious as usual. He had more freedom to express himself than he does on his show. I just love that guy. He has such a sharp wit - better than any of the other late night hosts (imo).


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

I think we all need to get tickers, it's hard to remember where everybody is up to, lol!
TTC, I'm on day 31 today, 12DPO. I was totally planning to test today but I chickened out and decided to wait til 14DPO. If I get a negative today I will probably just tell myself it's b/c it's too early to test and end up doing it again in a couple of days anyway! So I'm going to wait - I know myself too well!

Daisi, I hope that hip pain is just from your embie burrowing in!:dishes: (I have put an emoticon of someone doing the dishes here to cheer you up.) My fingers are crossed for you love.

Kel, hope you are doing OK honey, I'm thinking of you. Make sure you drink a couple of glasses of wine at some stage; sometimes that can help!

Lola remind me what DPO you are? I am wishing MASSIVE constipation for you! I hope you are backed up for DAYS! LOL! Only people who are TTC like us can get away with saying that sort of thing to each other. You know what I mean! I hope this is a good sign for you!
Now, here is a picture of someone hanging out some washing for good measure.:hangwashing:

Sarlar, Chez and Blue, hope you guys are good.

Happy Monday and babydust to us all!


----------



## caz & bob

why dont you girls come over to the clomid club its great on there 2 bfp so far xx


----------



## sarlar

Ok so now i am frustrated!! The spotting from the HSG has stopped three times now...each time we bd'd....and each time the spotting starts again!! I know the after the hsg is suppose to be a great time to conceive but every time we bd i start spotting! Any insight?? I am so annoyed because we have actually been bd'ing every other day as planned and now i keep spotting...sure doesnt inspire the bding AT ALL!!


----------



## Bluebell321

Hi Sarlar, what's HSG (if you don't mind me asking)? I'm knew to the world of fertility treatment and it's all a bit of a mine field! :wacko:

Well I took my first Clomid tablet last night. I was soooo nervous. Not sure what I thought was going to happen (maybe that my head would fall off or something :rofl:) But so far so good, nothing odd happened over night, so I'll hopefully be a bit more relaxed taking tonight's one. :sleep:


----------



## daisii

Hi girls,
Ok, so I have totally lost track of where everyone is up too! Sorry If i miss people out!!!

Sarlar - Hope the spotting stops soon for you.

Bluebell- good luck with the clomid, I hope you get no side effects other than a BFP!!!!

Kel hop you are ok, and that things go ok this week.

MrsJA I am loving the emoticons!!!! They're fab

Lola this emoticon is specially for you!!!:loo:

Hope everyone else is good (I know I've missed people out sorry!!!).

update on me: 9/10dpo, no real symptoms still. Hip pain stopped hooray!!! other than that I have a fuzzy head, drippy nose and feel a bit fevery. Not sure if thats a symptom or just getting ill!!!!!!!

Good luck with the testing girls, we must all be getting close now.
x


----------



## sarlar

blue: HSG is a hysterosalpingogram, a test of female fertility potential. The HSG test is a radiology procedure usually done in the radiology department of a hospital or outpatient radiology facility. Radiographic contrast (dye) is injected into the uterine cavity through the vagina and cervix.The uterine cavity fills with dye and if the fallopian tubes are open, dye fills the tubes and spills into the abdominal cavity. 
This determines if the fallopian tubes are open or blocked and whether a blockage is located at the junction of the tube and uterus (proximal) or whether it is at the other end of the fallopian tube (distal). These are the areas where the tube is most commonly blocked. 

Many docs require this sort of testing prior to starting fertility treatments-ie my doctor for one. I had to do the HSG, had labs drawn for hormone levels and such, and also my dh had to have a sperm analysis (SA).


----------



## sarlar

p.s. LOVE the emoticons ladies. They make me :)


----------



## Simi78

Hi Ladies, I am new here and not very good at the abbreviation so i apologize in advance!
Ok my story...My husband and i have been married for 7 years and never really used any birth control (we are both 31)...we started "proper trying" 4 years ago and we have been very unfortunate. Sept 09 I had a laporoscopy and i everything looked fine, they found a 'patch' in my uterus which they dont think is connected to my infertility tho...(i need to have a HSG done to have it checked out).
I am on my 2nd cycle of clomid, i am taking 100mg and i went for my scan yesterday, Dr said it looks better than last time but theres no good news...basically there were some folicals but not big enough...(he was very vague) and as he was performing the scan I started bleeding...Ahhh!!!! He suggested it could be bleeding from the cervix...not sure (he said they can test for that, its just like a smear test) The only problem is that i have very irregular periods and now im thinking this may be it...and its confusing the hell outta me...i mean i dont know when im 'on my period' or that its just the cervix bleeding!!!!! 
Anyways hes asked me to go in on Thursday for another scan and i guess i will know a bit more then!...
I wish you all loads of baby dust as they all say...Good luck and i hope we all have babies very soon!! 
If anybody has any advise or knows what could be happening to me please message me...Thank you for taking the time to read this xxxx


----------



## Simi78

Oh Daisii, I forgot to mention....im too feeling a bit run down...a runny nose and sore throat...not sure if its connected to the clomid....but ive been feeling like this since Thursday last week...doesnt seem to have got any better...


----------



## daisii

Hi Simi, you poor thing will all the testing! Doctors can be really odd and vague can't they. Mind you I went for a smear once and the doc had me on the couch legs akimbo funny little gadget thin inserted and opened..... then she said "oh i haven't got a swab, back in a min" and left me there for 5 mins!!!!!!!!

How many dpo are you? I am currently cycle day 25 but only 9/10 dpo. the stuffy head sore throat and runny nose are really getting me down, just hope it's a good thing not just a cold!


----------



## sarlar

SIM-welcome and too bad about all that stuff going on!! hopefullly the bleeding stops soon. did the doc explain any more about the cervical bleeding?? i would definately bug him and ask tons of questions. it sucks not knowing whats going on with your own body!! i have learned about obsessing about my body now after this ttc stuff has happened!! daisi-hopefully you are only a few short days away from a bfp!! im pullin for ya-we definately need our first bfp on this thread:)


----------



## lola13

Jess - your posts are killer. I love them! I'm 10DPO today (Tues) & would normally expect AF 11-12DPO. BB's are still sore so I'm pretty sure she's not coming today.

Sarlar - I'm not sure about your spotting. Any chance it's related to ov? I used to spot a bit right before Ov. Have you had a positive OPK yet? 

Daisii - Love the emoticon, literally made me lol (& I rarely use that!). A few more days, hang in there. 

Sim - Sorry I can't give you any input on the bleeding. You should go ahead with the test, too. Also, has DH had an analysis. After 4 years, I would encourage you to do some more diagnostics.

Chez - um...not exactly the time to go silent on us. Hello???

Kel - I know you're really busy this week, but I hope we hear from you today.


----------



## sarlar

Lola: you are getting close!! when do you plan on testing? well i am not really sure it could be related to ovulation as i normally do not ovulate and havent started the clomid yet. I have not had a +opk but also have not been religious about testing because as i said i dont ever ovulate and opks get to be expensive after so many months!! I was trying to save my package of opks for next month wehn i am on the clomid but maybe i should break them out and test for a few days just to see... peace of mind would be worth the money for the opks!! I also am very bloated and have a stomach ache-soreness. who knows maybe i am finally ovulating on my own!! 

chez-i agree you are killing us. please announce your BFP!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - yep, been there....that happened to me too! I spotted after bding, and I asked my dr about it and he said...it is ok as long as we dont mind. I didnt stop spotting until right before O......are you having any pain or is the spotting smelly?

blue - hahahaha, yeah I felt like that when I took my first pill also...I was in florida visiting my sisters when I had to start them so I went and told both of them that I took it in case they had to rush me to the hospital and pump my stomache...of course they both looked at me and laughed...I was fine though, just a minor headache about an hour after I took it.

daisii - drippy nose and feeling fevery are symptoms....I cant wait to see all the bfps

chez - where are you????

lola - how are you today? Any symptoms to report?


----------



## daisii

Hi girls! I'm still feeling hot with drippy nose and stuffy head, and exhausted! I really hope it is a proper symptom (though being almost completely flat chested I would have prefered big boobs!!!!!), and not just a cold. Not getting my hopes up just in case. 

I will probubly test saturday (cd29, 13dpo). When is everyone else testing? It will be great to see some BFP's this month.

x


----------



## lola13

Hi gang. Well it certainly feels like AF is just around the corner. Most symptoms are the usual ones - sore (.)(.)s, hungry & moody. The only things that have been different are sleepiness this last week, constipation and I had noticeably less strength when working out this week.

I won't test unless I'm late - earliest test would be Friday. I haven't tested in a very long time. She always shows up to save me an HPT. Of course I have no idea, but my gut tells me she'll show.

Come on, we need at least one baby bump from this thread...anyone, anyone??


----------



## ttcbaby117

lola - sorry about those af signs...but just remember af signs are sometimes the same as prego signs.....

I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge on what baby aspirin can do for ttc. Also, does anyone know of anything I can do or eat that will help with implantation?


----------



## MrsJA

Morning beautiful girls,

Lola, I really hope you are wrong and that AF is NOT around the corner. But I know what you mean.. I have been feeling exactly the same for days.
I am going to copy you and test on Friday too. If the witch is going to show for us, let's hope she shows before then so we can both save ourselves a HPT!:iron:
And that is a special emoticon of someone ironing, just for you!

Daisi, by the way I was in hysterics about the other emoticon you found for Lola!! ha ha!! Why didn't I spot that one?? I love it! I hope the head cold is a good sign for you hon, and fingers crossed for Saturday.

Sarlar, that must be really annoying about the bleeding, you poor thing. I hope that despite all that, you are ovulating like crazy :) If not, let's just hope that bleeding holds off for you.

Simi - welcome!! I hope you get the answers you are after honey, and that your stay here is short. I'm not sure about the patch on your uterus, I haven't heard of that one. Let us know what the doc says after your next scan. And you know what, if you're not getting the answers don't be afraid to shop around. Some doctors are definitely better than others.

Bluebell, TTC and Kel, hope you guys have a great day.

Dust, dust, dust:hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Firstly I am so sorry that I have not been on here over the past few days! AF showed up yesterday so emotionally have been on a bit of a rollercoaster. The positive thing is that I start clomid tonight though...so on to my next cycle. I have really missed everyone so will give you a full update tomorrow when I have more time :)

Thanks to you beautiful ladies for you thoughts.... it is lovely to know that I am not on my own and not the only person feeling like this. I am truely grateful!

Ofsted have been in today and are in tomorrow... was up until 11pm lesson planning and up again at 5.45 finishing bits off. I was not observed...not a bad thing really! But I have more lessons tomorrow so stayed at work until 7pm and came back home to work too! 

Since AF showed up yesterday, I have decided that I am definately going to hand my notice in within the next week! I absolutely hate it and need a braek to get my head together.....sorry to go on!

Anyway I need to know everyones news.....any BFPs to get excited about yet?????

Lots of love chicks


----------



## sarlar

Just think ladies in one week I bet we will have a whole bunch of bfps!! K so question i took an opk when i woke up today because of all this weird stuff and the one light was only slightly lighter than the test line- does this indicate that i will be ovulating soon or is it just a plain negative?? i am usually just negative so this is new territory. any ideas??


----------



## sarlar

oh shoot i have more lol.... the spotting is not smelly or anything it usually starts a little while after bd, is very light, usually dark red and then goes pink and then goes away. 

BABY ASA- in some cases can prevent miscarriage in people who miscarry due to things like clotting issues. 

happy implantation and sticky bean thoughts:)


----------



## lola13

Hi Sarlar, most people don't use OPKs first thing in the morning (unlessCBFM). Hormones can be elevated in the morning & throw off OPKs. Having said that, usually the test line will start to darken as you approach a positive. So for today it sounds negative but potentially moving in the right direction. I think you mentioned something earlier about the cost of OPK's. Get yourself a batch of the internet cheapies & you can pee to your heart's content. That way you can do it twice a day if you'd like. Or splurge on CBFM.

Kel - I'm glad to hear from you either way. We missed you - ok so it was only a day, but we're a little obsessed. 

Jess - Seriously, how did you know I'll be ironing tonight? Maybe you're a little psychic to go along with that marathon luteal phase.


----------



## Bluebell321

Morning all,
Hope everyone's ok. I've got everything crossed for those who will be testing soon, and hope AF stays away for you. Sending lots of baby dust your way. 

:dust:

Have a good day!


----------



## sarlar

well i took an opk four hours later and it was a lighter line, then this morning i took it again and it was definately negative. who knows. i guess ill just have to wait till next weeks day 21 tests to find out if i ovulated. we have been bding every other day so no pressure! and the best knows, we bd'd today and no spotting!!! finally!! thanks for the advice. yah i had the cheapies first but got a false positive with one and thought i was pregnant so i started buying the more expensive kind in order to avoid disappointment!! still waiting for bfps everyone.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - good for you that the bleeding has stopped....I also remembered that I Oved really late the month I had my hsg...I usually oved on cd 13 or 14 but I oved cd18 that month. The line def needs to be dark in order for it to be a positive...are you having any other ov symptoms, like cramping etc.....

dizz - sorry af gotcha...but you are coming in with the right attitude...on to the next cycle and good on you to have made a decision that will make you happy about your job.

lola - how are you doing on the not testing thing...driving you nuts yet?

Anyone heard from chez?????

well I am asking everyone who has a chance to look at my chart and let me know what you think. I had horrible ov cramps, I MEAN BAD, on the night of cd 16. FF is saying I oved cd 15...is it possible to have ov cramps the night after ov??????


----------



## lola13

Hi TTC, I'm sorry I can't give much input on your chart. I know theoretically how it works, but I'm not familiar enough with it to weigh in. I've tried charting but my sleep pattern is so inconsistent & it doesn't really work for me. I had intense cramps the day I believe i Ov'd (based on CM & CBFM). They went away the day after. Did you cover your bases on days 15 & 16?

Sarlar - sounds like you're giving it your best shot regardless of when you'll Ov. I'm sure our mothers didn't know when they ovulated (or potentially even what that means!) and obviously it worked for them. 

No word from Chez yet. I'm dying to know!

Jess & Daisii - any signs?

Shout-out to Kel...may be joining you on round two in a few days.

My boobs are less sore today, which is usually a sign AF is on her way. It usually happens pretty quickly - soreness drops & AF shows w/in the day. So far no sign of her and I'm checking about every ten minutes like a crazy woman. I have a terrible headache today. Hoping that's a good sign despite my knockers. I am tempted to test tomorrow but the fear of a BFN is greater. We'll see if I hold out!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks lola, yeah I think we covered the bding correctly. I really hope you get your BFP tomorrow


----------



## suzie7

Hi gals! It's me again- the one who stopped taking the clomid on day 4 because of insomnia. Well, I'm now on CD12 and have terrible cramps- like just as bad as period cramps. What's going on?! Have I o'd early cause I only took clomid on CD3 and 4 or am I about to o? Any insights? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## daisii

hi girls,
Kel: so sorry the evil witch got you, and that you had ofsted. friends of mine had it tue/wed this week too in a dudley primary school, the stress they have all been under is immense. So do whatever you can to avoid it including resigning if you think it is your only option. you could always do supply until something else came up, or you got pregnant!!!!

everyone else, there seems to be some very positive signs, it can't be long before we get our first BFP for this thread!!!!!

As for me, well i still have what feels like the beginnings of a cold, stuffy head, really hot forehead (feels like I have a fever!), sore throat and drippy nose. I have noticed a slight increase in cm, but I generally get that just before my period anyway. So I am not too optimistic, 10/11dpo cd26. Not long until testing!!!!! (actually very scared to do this, am dreading the BFN!)


----------



## dizzikel

Chezz where are you!


----------



## daisii

off topic I know but how did OFSTED go?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey suzie - cramping is probably a sign that you might be oving. Are you temping or doing any opks?


----------



## suzie7

No, I'm not temping or using OPKs this cycle since I decided to call it quits on the clomid. The pain has not pretty much gone away...only some mild cramping. The major cramps were yesterday, Tuesday, and last night. We BD'd Monday and this morning, Wednesday. Honestly, I didn't BD last night because the darn cramps were so bad! I hope we caught the egg(s)!

I'm wondering if I should give it one more go with clomid and this next cycle due it the full 5 days as told. The insomnia was just brutal.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening all,

Just a quick one from me tonight to let you know that the :witch: got me!

Don't worry I'm OK. I am drinking a glass of red as I type this! Silver linings and all that!

What this means is that I am now officially on the countdown to IVF.. it's hopefully about 45 days until we can do our first transfer. There is all sorts of medication and stuff that starts for me around day 5.

I have decided to make myself useful and try and lose a few kilos while I wait. I went for a run today - my first one in ages and it felt awesome.

I just wanted to say thanks to all you guys for your support this cycle. I look forward to hanging out next cycle and hoping we get those BFP's in the end.

Will write more later.

PS - saved the best emoticon to last. Just to let you I am OK :)
:flasher:


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry :af: got you hun fx for ivf and you get your :bfp: xx xx


----------



## lola13

Jess - Sounds like an awesome plan. Looking forward to hearing all about IVF success! I just love your attitude (and emoticons!).

No word from Chez. I messaged her last night. I hope she surfaces today.

AFM, it's the morning of 12DPO & AF is a no show at this point. I didn't feel well yesterday with a headache & sicky stomach, so I was tempted to test this AM, but didn't. I'm not getting my hopes up, just being optimistic. I will be on compulsive knicker-watch today (knicker reference is a tribute to our UK friends!). 

Daisii - still in the game?


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

sorry af gotcha mrsja...but you are having a stellar attitude...and the red wine is even better....hope you stick around and let us know how the ivf is working for you and how you are doing....we still need you to post the funny emoticons...hahaha

lola - when do you usually get af? 

I hope chez is staying away b/c she is to busy celebrating her bfp!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

suzie - I think you might have ovulated...that might be the pain you were feeling....


----------



## lola13

ttc - I usually get AF 12DPO, but it has ranged from 11-14. Today is 12 & she's not here yet, but too early to make any assumptions. I feel fine today, not even premenstrual!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh well that is a great sign.....let us know if you break down and test...;)


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

We got 'Outstanding' in our Ofsted inspection..... I am really happy for the school but becuase of the way I am feeling, feel even more inadequate! I know I need to stop being so hard on myself but am really not in a good place at the moment. Emotionally, I am all over the place and even thought of not taking clomid last night. The disappointment of AF has been worse this month.....we had tried and done everything right!. 

CD4 for me today. Sorry AF got you mrsja. Good luck everyone else.... looking good for you all :) As for Chezz.... where are you girl? Come and share your good news!

Sorry for the moan.....

Kelxx


----------



## chezneyboo

im here ladies, my net went down, was well frustrating, im feeling very down also been in major pain with the witch, i feel crippled, it came tuesday meaning i know have a 30 day cycle, how is everyone doing? sorry ive been away, i just read all ur posts since i last been on, looking promising :) xxxxxxx

PS) missed u guys big time xxxx


----------



## dizzikel

chezneyboo said:


> im here ladies, my net went down, was well frustrating, im feeling very down also been in major pain with the witch, i feel crippled, it came tuesday meaning i know have a 30 day cycle, how is everyone doing? sorry ive been away, i just read all ur posts since i last been on, looking promising :) xxxxxxx
> 
> PS) missed u guys big time xxxx

Hi Chez,

I think we are both in the same place darling! I have had a hell of a week! I am so sorry the witch got you too.... I am gutted! :hugs::hugs: We need to find something to be postive about hun! 

Take care sweetie

Kel xxx


----------



## caz & bob

chezneyboo said:


> im here ladies, my net went down, was well frustrating, im feeling very down also been in major pain with the witch, i feel crippled, it came tuesday meaning i know have a 30 day cycle, how is everyone doing? sorry ive been away, i just read all ur posts since i last been on, looking promising :) xxxxxxx
> 
> PS) missed u guys big time xxxx

aw sorry :af: got you hun heres lots of baby :dust: for next month xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

chezneyboo said:


> im here ladies, my net went down, was well frustrating, im feeling very down also been in major pain with the witch, i feel crippled, it came tuesday meaning i know have a 30 day cycle, how is everyone doing? sorry ive been away, i just read all ur posts since i last been on, looking promising :) xxxxxxx
> 
> PS) missed u guys big time xxxx

awww chez sorry hun! was really thinking this was it for you....well on to the next cycle...we can do this! I hope you feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## lola13

Sorry, Chez. We know how you're feeling. It's hard not to get your hopes up sometimes. It's ok to get upset, you just have to get back on track soon after.

Kel - perfectly fine to rant with us. We can't be Patty Positive all the time. Take your pills! Before too long you'll be all excited about your Peak.


----------



## suzie7

Chez, I don't know you but I DO know how you're feeling. I can't tell you not to get upset cause I do too BUT keep your hopes up! It took my friend 3 months on clomid but she has a beautiful little girl now. It can happen!
Hope you cheer up soon


----------



## sarlar

sorry to hear the news chez and kel. i know we go through this every month but it really never gets easier. 

lola and ttc and others lets hope you guys are our lucky charms this month:) I really feel at least one bfp from someone this month!! 

anyone i missed hope all is well and this finds you filled with baby dust!!

I have my day 21 labs monday so we will say if i o'd this month without the clomid. either way we will be fine as we are going on vacation to mexico next week and it would be ok if i can have a few daquiris by the water!! that and we plan on starting the clomid the week or two after we get back from vaca!! so all the balls are in your ladies courts!! Lets get at least one bfp!!


----------



## Bluebell321

Sorry the witch got some of you. We really have to ban her next month!!:af:

Got one last Clomid to take tonight, then it's on to waiting for the "big bang":gun:

Off to Centre Parcs today for the bank holiday, so may not be on line for a few days.

Wishing everyone a happy and postitive weekend.


----------



## jojo55

Hi

I am new to all this but just thought I woul join in! I am currently on my 2ww (only 6 more days tell testing day now) and had my second round of clomid 50mg. My first round did not work as my body decided not to burst the follicles in tile so I ended up with a cyst instead which burst even though I was told it would just sit there until my af and then disappear! 
I stared clomid as only got one tube following an ectopic pregnany in 2008 which burst as I did not know I was pregnant. Been trying since with no luck so hoping this will help. My 'infertile' side seems to love the clomid and produces 3 follicles while my 'good' side will produce 1 but 1 is better than none so its looking good this month!
Not sure if its the clomid but been having lots of stomach twinges and feeling very tired yesterday and today. I was also feeling very sick last night. Probably just making it all up in my head lol!!

Baby dust to all 

xx


----------



## MrsJA

Welcome jojo, we'll be looking out for you! Hope those symptoms bring you a BFP!

Chez and Kel, I hope you guys are starting to feel better. This TTC stuff is hard, there is no doubt about it. Like Lola said, you can't be positive all the time. Sometimes you just have to have a good cry. Or drink some red wine if you are me!!
Kel, I reckon you should get rid of that job too. Life is short, you know - why be unhappy?
Now here is a special emoticon to cheer you up.:bike:

Lola, what news honey?? Were you going to test today??

Sarlar I am soooooo jealous of your holiday in Mexico. It's just starting to get cold here in Melbourne.. I think you should take me with you. PS - let us know how the day 21 test goes.

Lots of love and babydust xxxxx


----------



## lola13

Morning ladies!

Oh Jess, we get to see you! That's generally how I pictured you! Strange that it's winter there while it's just warming up here. Rub it in my face in December.

Welcome Jojo. Sounds like you've had a bumpy ride. One follie's all you need, so sounding good so far. How many DPO are you?

Daisii, where are you? We haven't heard from you in a few days. News?

I'm 13DPO now and still hanging in there. I thought I might test this AM, but had to wee at 2:30AM, so figured I had disrupted FMU potency. Weeing during the night is pretty normal for me so shouldn't be interpreted as a sign! My boobs feel differently. They're usually really sore before AF, which they were up until a few days ago. Now they just feel heavy, nips sensitive. I will admit, starting to get my hopes up. Watch, now that I've written that, she'll show.


----------



## daisii

witch due today, no sign yet (12dpo). longest luteal phase ever!!! woohoo!. gonna test tomorrow or sunday! 

So sorry to those the witch got! in a rush at the mo, so will type more later


----------



## jojo55

hi lola, yes preety bumpy ride but it will be well worth all the upset when I get a bfp!! I am currently 8 dpo and counting lol!! xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - oohhh enjoy your vacation in mexico...which part are you going to? good luck with those tests....I hope you have tons of great news!!!!!

blue - your out also...wow...enjoy yourself too....hope you two ladies have some fun for all of us!

welcome jojo - fx ed for that BFP!!!

Mrsja - your emoticons make me get up in the morning....hahahahaha

lola - good signs!!!! I am not trying to get your hopes up of course, so I will hope for you! 

daisii - great news! I am doing the keep af away dance for you right now...if I was MrsJA I would have an emoticon for that....hahahahaha

well I am 4 dpo and feeling nothing....so who knows...I know it is to early to analyze anything but of course I will anyway ;)!! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## lola13

Well, about an hour after my last message, AF showed. It's a full on flow, so no wishes for implantation bleeding, please. I had a good cry, will likely have another one momentarily. 

Feeling very low, like I'm defective as a woman. I just don't want to ride this roller coaster again. That being said, I've already called for a clomid refill. I'll take a bit longer of feeling sorry for myself, but I will bounce back.

Thanks girls for all the support.

Daisii & TTC, hoping you'll be our BFPs for this round!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww lola sorry hun! I know you will pick yourself back up...good girl on ordering your next refill....hahah that is how I was last month...I was so sure it would work and it was my first month on clomid...after hearing so much good things about it...but I started doing some research and found that it doesnt usually happen the first month...It can happen but doesnt always....It has higher success rates in month 2 and even better in month 3...so look at it this way....every month you have a better chance....hugs!!!!!!


----------



## daisii

Today 12/13dpo.

hi guys, I feel really bad typing this as so many of you got the witch in the last couple of days. I hope everyone is ok, and on the the next cycle of clomid.

My will not to test crumpled when I got in from work, I had loads of 'extra early 10ul' internet cheapy tests from homehealth. I used one. I think I see a faint line. Hubby agrees there is a faint pink line. did another one 3 hours later and it looked the same! I am trying SO hard not to get excited... I rushed out and bought a clear blue digital one to use tomorrow am with fmu. Anyone know how sensitive they are? So I MIGHT be........., but it is faint. But it is pink, just very light pink! I am trying so hard not to be excited, or to keep looking at it....but it is SO hard. I'm not sure!!!!! Just needed to tell someone, sorry when everyone seems to be getting the witch!

Fingers crossed for the other hangers on!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

awwww daisii - remember your good news gives us hope...so dont feel bad....those digitals tend not to be as sensitive as like a first response with the lines....If possible try with one of those...that is the most sensitive one....I think the digitals pick up 50mls when the FRER picks up 6-20 mls......good luck fx'ed for you darling....


----------



## lola13

Daisii - that's awesome!! Don't feel guilty posting your good news. We wanted at least one BFP out of this thread & it looks like you're it! Keeping everything crossed for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## jojo55

lola - sorry to hear about your af arriving. Fingers crossed for you for the next round.

Daisii - fab news, fingers crossed for tomorrows testing


----------



## lola13

Everyone - is it ok if I start this conversation on a new thread for round 2? I need to mentally break with this last cycle!


----------



## MrsJA

Lola honey, so sorry to hear about the witch. That really sucks.

It does take a couple of days to get over it, and for sure you need to have a cry. But I'm glad you're thinking about the next clomid cycle already - you are a fighter! And I'm sure you and I are going to get those BFP's in the end.:toothpick:
Now here is an emoticon of someone using a toothpick, just for you.

DAISI!! Sooooooo excited to hear you might have our first thread BFP on your hands! If you get that + on the digi, you better post it girl!!! And then we all want a blow by blow recap of your symptoms this cycle, so we can all obsess about them next month!! ha ha..

TTC, good luck and welcome to the 2WW!

Babydust to us all!

PS - Lola, go for it with the new thread. I'll be there :)


----------



## dizzikel

Hi girls,

Before I move over to *'Round 2' *I just wanted to 'check out' with everyone. Since stumbling on this thread a few weeks back I can honestly say it has changed my life. I have never before felt so supported whilst TTC. I know this might soound a bit mussy but it feels as though everyone is in the same position / stage with clomid etc. I would love to see some BFPs from this thread and unlike cycles previously, when I can honestly say I have felt that gut renching moment that 'it isnt me' ... just want everyone on here to gets their well deserved BFPs!!!! 

This week has been the hardest week I have ever had emotionally, not only did AF show up but so did Ofsted at work. Yesterday, I hit rock bottom and had to make a decision on what I was going to do about my job. Although I had pretty much decided... I went and spoke to my manager who totally supported me! 

I have realised that sometimes in life.... even when you plan and have goals....somethings are just meant to happen in there own time. I know I will not regret leaving my current place of work, it is the right decision for my situation NOW! LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO BE UNHAPPY ABOUT WORK!

*So my lovely buddies*:

Lola: Thank you so much for starting this wonderful thread. I am gutted that it has not ended in a BFP for both of us this cycle but will get to keep you as a buddie for our next cycle. Every cloud and all that.......:hugs::hugs:o 

MrsJA: Well you can see from my message above that I took your advice! Job gone...just need to get to the end of the school year now :) Not sure how I feel about it yet....I am still a bit of a wreck and spent most of yesterday in tears. Not sure if this is a combination of feeling crap about work, PMT and clomid! I am sure the combination of all 3 is enough to make anyone have a break down. Need to build my strength and PMA back up now! Good luck for the IVF... if you want to stay in touch private message me and we can sort something.:hugs: I have loved having you as a buddy!

Caz & Bob, TTC: Good luck for the end of this cycle ... FX that clomid does the trick. 

Chezz: I know it is hard... would love you to join us on 'round 2' if you can face it but understand if you want some space. Private message me if you want to get in touch via msn or something :kiss:

Sarlar: I hope bloods confirm OV. Keep us updated...FX!

Dasii: I am so excited that we might have our first BFP..... let us know!:happydance::happydance:

Kel....OVER AND OUT of this thread!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi Lola,

Did you start a new thread? Can't seem to find it! Thought we could keep it simple 'Round 2 Clomid Cycle Buddy'. What do you think?

Kelx


----------



## daisii

good morning all! I have been awake for hours!!!! couldn't sleep and desperately needed a wee, eventually tested at 6.20am.

Before the result I just want to say this has been the best thread ever on B&B. I have felt so supported and know that everyone has been in the same boat for some time now. And I would love to stay in touch.

Just thought I'd fill you in on my history....

got married summer 07 and stopped using the pill. We decided to just stop 'not trying' for a baby.

Summer 08 realised we needed a slightly more structured approach and began ov testing etc. (basically started TTC properly).

Nov 09 diagnosed with endometriosis.

Jan 10 had lap surgery to remove endo.

As you know started clomid this cycle....... and got a BFP :happydance: this morning with the clear blue digital.

I would like to follow the next thread to see who joins me with BFP's soon if that is ok?

Symptoms have been:
day 7/8 hip pain and stabby crampy feeling.
day 8/9/10 felt like getting the flu.
day 10/11 slight increase in cm but nothing major.

notably no big boobs or changes to them colour wise etc.

things I did to maximise chances, no idea if it made any real difference or if it was just the clomid:
1. virtually no exercise other than walking from ov onwards. (I normally do a lot).
2. Made sure stayed with bum on 2 cushions following bding for an hour.
3. no wine or unhealthy food from ov.
4. Clomid obviously!!!!

I really really really really hope you all get your BFP's soon.

ok now I go emoticon crazy!!!!

:bfp::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bfp:


----------



## dizzikel

Fantastic News! :happydance::yipee::yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS HUN!

Our first BFP from this thread ....whooopppieeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :cloud9:


----------



## sarlar

First off, I am SOOOO ECSTATIC for our first BFP!! Way to go Daisi!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: And NEVER feel bad for your good news! I am so happy for you and I lOVE to hear about your new experiences so you better keep us posted!! 

Kel-sorry to hear about all the job stuff-it sure doesnt help everything we are going through. Lotsa hugs:hugs: and way to go for stick up for yourself with the work stuff:thumbup: Hopeful you will find a new positivity that will accompany a bfp this next month!! For now....go spermies and eggs!!! 

Blubell-Good luck this cycle the race is on now!!

Jojo-welcome to the thread. That 2ww is long and hard but try to relax and take great care of yourself adn hopefully baby on board!!:coffee:

Lola-so sorry to hear the news. I wish i could say something that would make it better but I know I cant so just lotsa hugs:hugs: I am up for a new thread if it would help you-keep us posted and we will follow!

Chez- If you are out there and reading this thinking lots about you and hoping you are doing better. 

MrsJ, TTc: Yeah i am thrilled for mexico-we planned the trip right when all this fertility stuff was going on and i found out i wasnt ovulating and now that i am starting clomid in may it seems to be perfect timing. hopefully a good reconnection for us before we start all this clomid stuff!! We are going to Riviera maya, just a little south of playa del carmen! I wish you all could be there too!! Hope everything else is going well and lots baby dust for this new cycle:)

Ill keep you all posted on my lab results monday. just the waiting game again for me! :coffee:


----------



## MrsJA

DAISIIIIIII!!! :wohoo::headspin::dance::happydance:

That is an emoticon super-combo, just for you!!!!

You deserve this so much honey, and I am SO delighted for you! I had such a smile on my face when I read your update!!

I hope you do join us in the next thread - we need someone on the other side to pre-warn us about morning sickness and stuff!

Kel, some good news at your end too I see. WELL DONE on making this big decision about your job! It must be a big relief, and I'm sure you won't look back. I think everything is going to get better for you from here. :hugs: 
Thanks for your lovely wrap-up note and for setting up the new thread.
I agree, this has been such a good group. I'm really thankful for the support everyone has given me this cycle.

Lola, hope you're alright my love. And ideally sipping a glass of something alcoholic!

Sarlar, TTC, Bluebell, jojo, chez, caz&bob - hope you guys are having a nice, chilled out Saturday night!


----------



## lola13

Daisii - Massive congrats!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine the overwhelming joy you're feeling today. The desire to check in on you is what got me up & out of bed this morning. Hearing success after a long road is inspiring. We expect to see you on the Round 2 thread!

As for the rest of us, onward & upward ladies. So what have we learned/accomplished from this thread:

1) A new little life is under construction, set to enter this world in January 2011
2) Made some new discoveries about our fertility, sending one of us in new, more promising directions
3) Gained perspective on work/life balance and set decisions in motion to achieve it
4) Built bonds with beautiful, intelligent, supportive women from different corners of the globe.
5) Discovered there is actually an emoticon for constipation. 

See you all in *May 2010 Clomid Round 2 Buddies*.


----------



## dizzikel

What a beautiful end to this thread! Feels like we have known each other for years not one month. so much has happened... on to the next chapter x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

Dizz - why dont you all join the clomid club...it is a great forum and there are some lovely ladies on there that are going through the same thing! Good job on being so brave!!!! It shows your strength, eventhough you might not feel it right now....


----------



## ttcbaby117

daisii - a huge congrats!!!!!!!!! I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months and please do join the new thread because we want to hear all your symptoms!!!!

sarlar - riviera maya is gorgeous! We stayed at the grand palladium...the resort is huge!!!! Food is amazing!!!!! 

Mrsja - well I ran a 4 mile race this morning to benefit cancer....was nice....weather was gorgeous, now I am home watching TV and thinking about a nap!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

come and join clomid club its great lot off poeple to take to xx xx


----------

